# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Русские романсы и песни о любви

## Lampada

YouTube - Нина Шацкая "Только раз бывает в жизни встреча" 
Нина Шацкая   Только раз бывает в жизни встреча! 
День и ночь роняет сердце ласку.
День и ночь кружится голова!
День и ночь взволнованною сказкой
Мне звучат твои слова! 
Припев:
Только раз бывает в жизни встреча!
Только раз судьбою рвётся нить!
Только раз в холодный, хмурый вечер
Мне так хочется любить! 
Гаснет луч пурпурного заката;
Синевой окутаны цветы.
Где же ты, желанный мой когда-то?
Где же ты, даривший мне мечты? 
Припев:
Только раз бывает в жизни встреча!
Только раз судьбою рвётся нить!
Только раз в холодный, хмурый вечер
Мне так хочется любить!
------------------------------------------------  YouTube - "Калитка - Kalitka" śpiewa Borys Somerschaf  Калитка
Слова А. Будищева, музыка А. Обухова 
Лишь только вечер затеплится синий,
Лишь только звезды зажгут небеса
И черемух серебряный иней
Жемчугами украсит роса — 
Припев:
Отвори потихоньку калитку
И войди в тёмный сад ты, как тень.
Не забудь потемнее накидку,
Кружева на головку надень. 
Там, где гуще сплетаются ветки,
У калитки тебя подожду
И па самом пороге беседки
Кружева с милых уст отведу. 
Припев:
Отвори потихоньку калитку
И войди в темный сад ты, как тень.
Не забудь потемнее накидку,
Кружева на головку надень
---------------------------------------  http://bards.pp.ru/Homchik/Vesna/18_Nu_pozhaluista.mp3
Слова Вероники Тушновой  Ну, пожалуйста, ну, пожалуйста,
В самолет меня возьми,
На усталость мне пожалуйся,
На плече моём усни.
Руку дай, сводя по лесенке
На другом краю земли,
Где встают, как счастья вестники,
Горы синие вдали. 
Ну, пожалуйста, ну в угоду мне,
Не тревожься ни о чём...
Тёмной ночью сердце города
Отопри своим ключом.
Хорошо, наверно, ночью там:
Темнота и тишина.
Мы с тобой в подвале сводчатом
Выпьем старого вина. 
Выпьем мы за счастье трудное,
За дороги без конца,
За слепые, безрассудные,
Неподсудные сердца.
Побредём по сонным дворикам,
По безлюдным площадям,
Улыбаться будем дворникам,
Словно найденным друзьям.
----------------------------------------   YouTube - Не взыщи, мои признанья грубы   Не взыщи, мои признанья грубы,
Ведь они под стать моей судьбе.
У меня пересыхают губы
От одной лишь мысли о тебе. 
Воздаю тебе посильной данью –
Жизнью, воплощенною в мольбе.
У меня заходится дыханье
От одной лишь мысли о тебе. 
Не беда, что сад мой смяли грозы,
Что живу сама с собой в борьбе,
Но глаза мне застилают слёзы
От одной лишь мысли о тебе. 
Не взыщи, мои признанья грубы,
Ведь они под стать моей судьбе.
У меня пересыхают губы
От одной лишь мысли о тебе. 
--------------------------------------------------   YouTube - Ольга Красько СИНИЕ СУГРОБЫ YouTube - Синие сугробы  Синие сугробы 
Слушай, на время время позабудь,
Лучше тебе спою я что-нибудь,
Чтобы теплели строгие глаза,
И не оглядывался больше ты назад. 
Песню зачем из дома понесу,
Если могу найти ее в лесу?
Знаешь, какой красивый лес зимой?
Ее с мороза принесу тебе домой.
В синие сугробы убегает день,
Если петь тебе, то надо, чтобы
Песня начиналась здесь. 
Хочешь, в ней вспыхнут лунные огни
К ночи хрустальный лес в ней зазвенит,
Будет в ней дерзость ветра, свежесть щек,
Скажи мне только, что бы ты хотел еще?
Скажешь, поймаю песню на лету,
Наши про нас чего-нибудь сплетут,
Только не в песнях дело тут моих,
Мне просто нравится, как слушаешь ты их.
----------------------------------------   http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=17.05   http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=25.15  Несчастная девчоночка
Александр Дулов 
Ой-е-ей, я несчастная девчоночка,
Ой-е-ей, замуж вышла без любви,
Ой-е-ей, завела себе миленочка,
Ой-е-ей, муженек, ты не гневись. 
Ах, зачем же его полюбила я?
Зачем стала целовать?
Хошь режь меня,
Хошь ешь меня,
Уйду к нему опять! 
Ой-е-ей, ты замки на дверь накладывал,
Ой-е-ей, все наряды мои рвал.
Ой-е-ей, а я нагая с окон падала,
Ой-е-ей, а меня милый подбирал. 
Ах, зачем же его полюбила я?
Зачем стала целовать?
Хошь режь меня,
Хошь ешь меня,
Уйду к нему опять!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Алиса Фрейндлих У природы нет плохой погоды YouTube - У природы нет плохой погоды У природы нет плохой погоды  
Поёт Алиса Фрейндлих  
У природы нет плохой погоды -
Каждая погода благодать.
Дождь ли снег - любое время года
Надо благодарно принимать, 
Отзвуки душевной непогоды,
В сердце одиночества печать,
И бессонниц горестные всходы
Надо благодарно принимать,
Надо благодарно принимать. 
Смерть желаний, годы и невзгоды -
С каждым днём всё непосильней кладь,
Что тебе назначено природой
Надо благодарно принимать. 
Смену лет, закаты и восходы,
И любви последней благодать,
Как и дату своего ухода
Надо благодарно принимать,
Надо благодарно принимать. 
У природы нет плохой погоды,
Ход времен нельзя остановить.
Осень жизни, как и осень года,
Надо, не скорбя, благословить. 
Надо, не скорбя, благословить,
Надо, не скорбя, благословить.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Kalinka http://www.barynya.com/mp3/Sergey_Gusarov/Kalinka.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV5GbvzhG5k  
Калинка, калинка, калинка моя 
В саду ягода малинка, малинка моя

----------


## AndreyK

Замечательные и любимые многими песни !

----------


## Manjuriana

Спасибо Вам большое за эти песни! Здесь на энтом западе так тяжело что-то найти

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо Вам большое за эти песни! Здесь на энтом западе так тяжело что-то найти

 Очень рада, что разделяем эту привязанность. Правда, наши песни лучшие в мире!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Нина Бродская Как тебя зовут? http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  
Поёт* Нина Бродская*   Как тебя зовут 
Нам с тобой повстречаться непросто
В городской суете перекрестков
То ли там, а то ли тут
Дождик чертит линейку косую
И я на окнах твой профиль рисую
Ты скажи хотя бы как тебя зовут
Дождик чертит линейку косую
И я на окнах твой профиль рисую
Ты скажи хотя бы, как тебя зовут 
Дождик чертит линейку косую
И я на окнах твой профиль рисую
А тебя не узнаю
Я ищу тебя в желтой пустыне
И хожу по расколотой льдине
Ты скажи хотя бы как тебя зовут
Я ищу тебя в желтой пустыне
И хожу по расколотой льдине
Ты скажи хотя бы, как тебя зовут 
Я ищу тебя в желтой пустыне
И хожу по расколотой льдине
Пять недель и пять минут
Ты прости, дорогой человечек
Если я тебя вовсе не встречу
Ты скажи хотя бы как тебя зовут
Ты прости, дорогой человечек
Если я тебя вовсе не встречу
Ты скажи хотя бы, как тебя зовут 
Ты прости, дорогой человечек
Если я тебя вовсе не встречу
Не найду ни там, ни тут
Пусть останется самая малость
Чтобы знать, по кому тосковалось
Ты скажи хотя бы как тебя зовут
Пусть останется самая малость
Чтобы знать, по кому тосковалось
Ты скажи хотя бы, как тебя зовут

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiC-KN7xo3o  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjfORmHdajo  Сегодня праздник у девчат:
Сегодня будут танцы!
И щеки девушек горят,
С утра горят румянцем. 
Припев:
Пришли девчонки,
Стоят в сторонке,
Платочки в руках теребят,
Потому что на десять девчонок
По статистике девять ребят. 
А парни важности полны,
Придирчивы ужасно,
И остаются вдоль стены
Пришедшие напрасно... 
Припев. 
Сегодня пусть не повезло
Девчонкам отчего-то -
Они статистике назло
Опять придут в субботу. 
Припев:
Придут девчонки
Стоять в сторонке,
Платочки в руках теребя,
Потому что на десять девчонок
По статистике девять ребят... 
Очень жаль, что на десять девчонок
По статистике девять ребят!

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/10/kozlovskij.mp3
Поёт Иван Козловский
Ариа Ленского из оперы "Евгений Онегин" 
Куда, куда вы удалились,
Весны моей златые дни?
Что день грядущий мне готовит?
Его мой взор напрасно ловит,
В глубокой тьме таится он.
Нет нужды; прав судьбы закон.
Паду ли я, стрелой пронзенный,
Иль мимо пролетит она,
Всe благо: бдения и сна
Приходит час определенный,
Благословен и день забот,
Благословен и тьмы приход!
Ах, Ольга, я тебя любил!
Тебе единой посвятил
Рассвет печальный жизни бурной
Ах, Ольга я тебя любил.
Сердечный друг, желанный друг
Приди, приди, желанный друг
Приди, я твой супруг,
Приди,я жду тебя желаный друг
Приди, приди я твой супруг...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Ирина Мирошниченко - Последняя поэма 
Песня из кинофильма "Вам и не снилось" 
.Автор текста (слов): Тагор Р. 
Композитор (музыка): Рыбников А.   
«Последняя поэма» 
Ветер ли старое имя развеял
Нет мне дороги в мой брошенный край
Если увидеть пытаешься издали
Не разглядишь меня не разглядишь меня
Друг мой прощай
Я уплываю и время несет меня с края на край
С берега к берегу с отмели к отмели
Друг мой прощай знаю когда-нибудь
С дальнего берега давнего прошлого
Ветер весенний ночной
Принесет тебе вздох от меня
Ты погляди ты погляди ты погляди
Не осталось ли что-нибудь после меня
В полночь забвенья на поздней окраине
Жизни твоей ты погляди без отчаянья
Ты погляди без отчаянья
Вспыхнет ли примет ли облик безвестного
Образа будто случайного
Примет ли облик безвестного образа
Будто случайного
Это не сон это не сон
Это вся правда моя это истина
Смерть побеждающий вечный закон
Это любовь моя это любовь моя
Это любовь моя это любовь моя
Это любовь моя это любовь моя

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/10/shalyapin.mp3 
Песня о блохе. 
Поёт Фёдор Шаляпин

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3O0LOEyWos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V_Ehps1dxw  
Песня на слова Сергея Есенина.   *Не жалею, не зову, не плачу*,
Все пройдёт, как с белых яблонь дым.
Увяданья золотом охваченный,
Я не буду больше молодым. 
Ты теперь не так уж будешь биться,
Сердце, тронутое холодком,
И страна берёзового ситца
Не заманит шляться босиком. 
Дух бродяжий! ты все реже, реже
Расшевеливаешь пламень уст.
О, моя утраченная свежесть,
Буйство глаз и половодье чувств! 
Я теперь скупее стал в желаньях,
Жизнь моя, иль ты приснилась мне?
Словно я весенней гулкой ранью
Проскакал на розовом коне. 
Все мы, все мы в этом мире тленны,
Тихо льется с клёнов листьев медь...
Будь же ты вовек благословенно,
Что пришло процвесть и умереть.
------------------------------------------ 
No sorrow, no calls, no tears.
Now it's gone, white foam from apple-tree.
Faded, seized by tarnished golden flares,
I will not feel youthful. Never me. 
Now you slow down, that's the matter,
You, my heart, that suffered a cold jet.
And the land of calico birch pattern
Hardly tempts my feet to walk o'er that. 
Hobo spirit! You're so rare, rare,
Waking flame in mouth. It's now tense.
Oh, my freshness, that I couldn't spare.
Brawling eyes and overflowing sence! 
I've become too greedy for desires.
Life of mine? Perhaps, it was a dream?
Me, alone, in early vernal hours
Riding a pink horse, as it cood seem. 
We are mortal. In this world none's ever.
Copper leaves are floating. Let them fly.
Be you blest, you beautiful forever
That has come to blossom and to die. 
 Translated by Mikhail Avdeychik
________________________________________ 
I'm not begging, weeping or complaining.
All will pass like blooming apples white smoke.
Captivated by the gold of fading,
I will not be youthful anymore. 
You'll no longer flutter as you used to,
Heart, corrupted by a touch of cool.
And the country of birch chintz accoutre 
Will not lure to ramble barefoot. 
You, nomadic spirit, are fomenting
Ever rarer, now, the flame of lips.
You, alas, my dissipated pertness,
Storm of eyes and springtide of instincts! 
Now, I'm scantier in my desires.
Life, if I have only been asleep.
Like on a resonant spring early hour,
I had galloped by astride a pink steed. 
In this world, we all are doomed to perish.
Slowly maples pour down their brass of leaves.
Shall you be forever, ever blessed,
That has come to bloom, wither and decease.

----------


## Lampada

Арии из опер. Поёт Тамара Синявская.  http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/03/02.mp3  http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/03/10.mp3  http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/03/11.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/12.mp3 
Муз. Н.Шишкина, сл. М.Языкова 
Поёт Тамара Синявская  Ночь светла 
Ночь светла. Над рекой
Тихо светит луна.
И блестит серебром
Голубая волна.
Темный лес... Там в тиши
Изумрудных ветвей
Звонких песен своих
Не поет соловей. 
Под луной расцвели
Голубые цветы.
Они в сердце моем
Пробудили мечты.
К тебе в грезах лечу,
Твое имя шепчу.
Милый друг, нежный друг,
По тебе я грущу. 
Ночь светла. Над рекой
Тихо светит луна.
И блестит серебром
Голубая волна.
В эту ночь при луне
На чужой стороне,
Милый друг, нежный друг,
Вспоминай обо мне.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/13.mp3
Слова - Суриков И.,  музыка - неизв.автор
Поёт Тамара Синявская  Тонкая рябина 
Что стоишь, качаясь,
Тонкая рябина,
Головой склоняясь
До самого тына? 
А через дорогу,
За рекой широкой,
Также одиноко
Дуб стоит высокий. 
Как бы, мне рябине,
К дубу перебраться,
Я б тогда не стала
Гнуться и качаться. 
Тонкими ветвями
Я б к нему прижалась
И с его листами
День и ночь шепталась. 
Но нельзя рябине
К дубу перебраться...
Знать, ей, сиротине,
Век одной качаться. 
Что стоишь, качаясь,
Тонкая рябина,
Головой склоняясь
До самого тына?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/14.mp3  Катюша
Поёт Тамара Синявская 
Расцветали яблони и груши,
Поплыли туманы над рекой;
Выходила на берег Катюша,
Hа высокий берег, на крутой. 
Выходила, песню заводила
Про степного, сизого орла,
Про того, которого любила,
Про того, чьи письма берегла. 
Ой, ты песня, песенка девичья,
Ты лети за ясным солнцем вслед,
И бойцу на дальшем пограничье
От Катюши передай привет. 
Пусть он вспомнит девушку простую,
Пусть услышит, как она поет,
Пусть он землю бережет родную,
А любовь Катюша сбережет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/19.mp3  Дым 
Мы встретились с тобой ночью голубой,
И окутал нас облаком своим яблонь нежный дым.
Дым, всё скрывает дым, счастье молодым.
Вся душа полна дымкой золотой призрачного сна. 
Жизнь прошла, и нет в душе тепла,
Любви отзвучал (напев?).
Яблонь цвет замёл твой лёгкий след,
С ветвей давно слетев. 
Дым, всё скрывает дым, я одна в саду,
Где крылом седым всё окутал кругом
Скорбный горький дым. 
--------------------------------- Smoke Gets In Your Eyes 
Words by Otto Harbach and Music by Jerome Kern 
They asked me how I knew,
My true love was true,
I of course replied,
Something deep inside,
Cannot be denied. 
They said someday you'll find
All who love are blind,
When your heart's on fire,
You must realize,
Smoke gets in your eyes. 
So I chaffed them and I gaily laughed,
To think they could doubt my love,
Yet today my love has flown away,
I am without my love. 
Now laughing friends deride,
Tears I cannot hide,
So I smile and say,
When a lovely flame dies,
Smoke gets in your eyes. 
So I chaffed them and I gaily laughed,
To think they could doubt my love,
Yet today my love has flown away,
I am without my love. 
Now laughing friends deride,
Tears I cannot hide,
So I smile and say,
When a lovely flame dies,
Smoke gets in your eyes.

----------


## Lampada

Ария Ленского из оперы "Евгений Онегин".
Поёт Рашид Бейбутов.  http://www.magomaev.info/music/audio/Be ... Lensky.mp3

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Шумел камыш" Любовь Полищук  YouTube - "Шумел камыш" текст Shumel Kamish *with LYRICS*    *Шумел камыш*, деревья гнулись, 
А ночка темная была. 
Одна возлюбленная пара 
Всю ночь гуляла до утра.  
А поутру они вставали. 
Кругом помятая трава, 
Да не одна трава помята, - 
Помята молодость моя.  
Придешь домой, а дома спросят: 
"Где ты гуляла, где была?" 
А ты скажи: "В саду гуляла, 
Домой тропинки не нашла".  
А если дома ругать будут, 
То приходи опять сюда... 
Она пришла: его там нету, 
Его не будет никогда.  
Она глаза платком закрыла 
И громко плакать начала: 
"Куда ж краса моя девалась? 
Кому ж я счастье отдала?.."  
Шумел камыш, деревья гнулись, 
А ночка темная была. 
Одна возлюбленная пара 
Всю ночь гуляла до утра.

----------


## Lampada

*Мой костёр в тумане светит*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvhLS9VAq4s  Группа "Лицей"  
Автор слов - Полонский Я., композитор - неизв.автор  
Мой костёр в тумане светит
Искры гаснут на лету
Ночью нас никто не встретит
Мы простимся на мосту
Ночь пройдет и спозаранок
В степь далеко милый мой
Я уйду с толпой цыганок за кибиткой кочевой
На прощанье шаль с каймою
Ты на мне узлом стяни
Как концы её, с тобою мы сходились в эти дни 
Кто-то мне судьбу предскажет
Кто-то завтра милый мой
На груди моей развяжет узел стянутый тобой
Вспоминай, коли другая друга милого любя
Будет песни петь, играя на коленях у тебя
Мой костер в тумане светит
Искры гаснут на лету
Ночью нас никто не встретит
Мы простимся на мосту
Ночью нас никто не встретит
Мы простимся на мосту

----------


## Lampada

*Генералы песчаных карьеров*  http://youtube.com/watch?v=1eMFEESFhZc  http://youtube.com/watch?v=OM2ik2OAo8Y  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05    
П.Оливейр - русский текст Ю.Цейтлин 
Я начал жизнь в трущобах городских,
И добрых слов я не слыхал.
Когда ласкали вы детей своих,
Я есть просил, я замерзал.
Вы, увидав меня, не прячьте взгляд,
Ведь я ни в чём, ни в чём не виноват. 
За что вы бросили меня, за что?
Где мой очаг? Где мой ночлег?
Не признаёте вы мое родство,
А я ваш брат, я человек.
Вы вечно молитесь своим богам,
И ваши боги всё прощают вам. 
Край небоскрёбов и роскошных вилл,
Из окон бьёт слепящий свет.
Ах, если б мне хоть раз набраться сил,
Вы дали б мне за всё ответ.
Откройте двери, люди, я ваш брат,
Ведь я ни в чём, ни в чём не виноват. 
Вы знали ласки матерей родных,
А я не знал, и лишь во сне,
В моих мечтаниях детских, золотых
Мать иногда являлась мне.
Ах, мама, если б мне найти тебя,
Была б не так горька судьба моя.
__________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcBQBBvpSZQ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhYWvvSNSlo  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 - Поют Братья Жемчужные   Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани   *Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,*
У дяди Вани поспели вишни.
А дядя Ваня с тётей Груней нынче в бане,
А мы под вечер погулять как будто вышли. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
Ребята, самое главное спокойствие и тише,
А вдруг заметят? Да не заметят,
А как заметят, то мы воздухом здесь дышим,
Сказал с кошёлками соседский Петька. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
А ну-ка, Петька, нагни скорее ветку,
А он всю вишню в рубаху сыпал,
Эт видно, Петька, перегнул ты слишком ветку,
И вместе с вишнями в осадок выпал. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен остался один смех. 
Пусть дядя Ваня купает тётю Груню,
В колхозной бане на Марчекане.
Мы скажем дружно: "Спасибо, тётя Груня"
"А дядя Ваня?", "И дядя Ваня". 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.
---------------------------------------------------- 
"Текст песни "Поспели вишни" был написан в 1968 году юношей из Никополя Григорием Евгеньевичем Гладковым. В тот год в Никополе уродился богатый урожай черешни, за которой пацаны лазили в сады никопольских дядей Вань и тетей Грунь. Гладков напел эту песню своему приятелю, подрабатывавшему музыкантом в ресторане. После этого "Поспели вишни" начала победное шествие по Советскому Союзу. Так она попала в Магадан, где ее услышал Шуфутинский. В "магаданском" варианте пелось о "колхозной бане на Марчекане" - одном из магаданских пригородов."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.babkina.ru/mpeg/litvinenko_1/05.mp3  http://www.pogudin.ru/izb/Track09.mp3  *Не уходи, побудь со мною...*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19  -  Поёт Артур Эйзен  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 *?* 
Слова и музыка - Николай Зубов 
Не уходи, побудь со мною,
Здесь так отрадно, так светло.
Я поцелуями покрою
Уста, и очи, и чело.
Побудь со мной,
Побудь со мной! 
Не уходи, побудь со мною,
Я так давно тебя люблю.
Тебя я лаской огневою
И обожгу, и утомлю.
Побудь со мной,
Побудь со мной! 
Не уходи, побудь со мною,
Пылает страсть в моей груди. (Горит огонь...)
Восторг любви нас ждет с тобою,
Не уходи, не уходи.
Побудь со мной,
Побудь со мной! 
1899

----------


## Lampada

http://www.babkina.ru/mpeg/litvinenko_1/11.mp3  *Отцвели уж давно хризантемы в саду   *  
Автор музыки - Н. Харито, автор слов - В. Шумский  
В том саду, где мы с вами встретились
Ваш любимый куст хризантем расцвёл,
И в моей груди расцвело тогда
Чувство яркое нежной любви. 
Припев:
Отцвели уж давно хризантемы в саду,
Но любовь всё живёт в моём сердце больном. 
Опустел наш сад, вас давно уж нет,
Я брожу один весь измученный.
И невольные слёзы катятся
Пред увядшим кустом хризантем.

----------


## Lampada

*Реликт* Вокальное трио
Красиво поют.   ::   http://www.triorelikt.ru/repertory/mp3/
Там и слова и МП3 есть.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2jNlII-Guo  http://www.babkina.ru/mpeg/litvinenko_1/16.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdNP_4D2YTA    *ДВЕ РОЗЫ* 
сл. Д'Актиль,  муз. С.Покрасс 
Капли испарений катятся, как слезы,
И туманят синий, вычурный хрусталь.
Тени двух мгновений - две увядших розы,
А на них немая, мертвая печаль. 
Одна из них белая-белая
Была как улыбка несмелая,
Другая же алая-алая
Была как мечта небывалая,
И обе манили и звали, и обе увяли. 
Одна из них грустная-грустная
Была как свирель безыскусная,
Другая же пряная-пряная
Бесстыдная, наглая, пьяная.
Минуты им смерть отбивали, и обе увяли. 
Увяли, конец, не цвести больше вновь,
А с ними увяла и чья-то любовь. 
Счастья было столько, сколько влаги в море,
Сколько листьев юных на седой земле,
И осталось только, как момеntо моrе,
Две увядших розы в синем хрустале.
Минуты им смерть отбивали, и обе увяли.

----------


## Lampada

Поговори со мной  http://nostalgie.504.com1.ru:8058/WWW/m ... er_rus.mp3  
Mузыка - Нино Рота, русский текст - Геннадий Георгиев
Поёт Ренат Ибрагимов  
Поговори со мной, но только не молчи.
Мы в этом мире, как во мраке две свечи.
Махни рукой и мы с тобой
Рассыпем пламя и заблудимся в ночи 
От неудач, ошибок и обид
Душа болит, душа болит 
Поговори со мной, как прежде - по душам,
За слово доброе я жизнь тебе отдам.
Что позади - того не жги,
А что грядет - давай разделим пополам 
От всех забот уйдем мы налегке
Слеза к слезе, щека к щеке … 
Поговорим же без упреков и обид,
Забудем все и нас ничто не разлучит.
Войдем вдвоем в наш старый дом,
Любовь поможет, а Господь благословит.

----------


## Lampada

*Маленький Принц* 
Музыка - Микаэл Таривердиев  
Кто тебя выдумал, звездная страна?
  Снится мне издавна, снится мне она.
Выйду я из дому, выйду я из дому,
Прямо за пристанью бьется волна. 
Ветренным вечером смолкнут крики птиц,
Звездный замечу я свет из-под pесниц,
Прямо навстречу мне, прямо навстречу мне
Выйдет доверчивый Маленький Принц. 
Самое главное - сказку не спугнуть,
Миру бескрайнему окна распахнуть.
Мчится мой парусник, мчится мой парусник
Мчится мой парусник в сказочный путь. 
Где же вы, где же вы, счастья острова,
Где побережие света и добра?
Там, где с надеждами, там, где с надеждами,
Самые нежные бродят слова. 
В детстве оставлены давние друзья,
Жизнь - это плаванье в дальние края.
Песни прощальные, гавани дальние,
В жизни у каждого сказка своя...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn3Y8iKNM4k  
Поёт *Лидия Русланова*  *По диким степям Забайкалья*
Где золото моют в горах 
 Бродяга, судьбу проклиная
Тащился с сумой на плечах  
На нем рубашонка худая
Со множеством разных заплат
Шапчонка на нем арестанта
И серый тюремный халат 
Бежал из тюрьмы темной ночью
В тюрьме он за правду страдал
Идти дальше нет уже мочи
Пред ним расстилался Байкал 
Бродяга к Байкалу подходит
Рыбацкую лодку берет
И грустную песню заводит 
Про Родину что-то поет 
Бродяга Байкал переехал
Навстречу родимая мать
Ах, здравствуй, ах, здравствуй, родная
Здоров ли отец мой да брат 
Отец твой давно уж в могиле
Землею присыпан лежит
А брат твой в далёкой Сибири
Семь лет кандалами гремит

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEObo-tlizI  
Слова И. Аркадьева Музыка А. Островского  *Мне сегодня так больно,*
Слезы взор мой туманят,
Эти слезы невольно
Я роняю в тиши.
Сердце вдруг встрепенулось,
Так тревожно забилось,
Все былое проснулось -
Если можешь, прости! 
Мой нежный друг,
Часто слезы роняю
И с тоской вспоминаю
Дни прошедшей любви.
Я жду тебя, как прежде,
Ну, не будь таким жестоким.
Мой нежный друг,
Если можешь, прости! 
Я пишу тебе снова,
Видишь капли на строчках,
Все кругом так сурово
Без тебя, без любви.
Твои письма читаю,
Не могу оторваться,
И листки их целую –
Если можешь, прости!

----------


## Lampada

Он говорил мне: "Будь ты моею,
И стану жить я, страстью сгорая;
Прелесть улыбки, нега во взоре
Мне обещают радости рая".
    Бедному сердцу так говорил он,
    Бедному сердцу так говорил он,
    Но не любил он, нет, не любил он,
    Нет, не любил   он, ах, не любил меня!
Он говорил мне: "Яркой звездою
Мрачную душу ты озарила;
Ты мне надежду в сердце вселила,
Сны наполняя сладкой мечтою".
   То улыбался, то слезы лил он,
   То улыбался, то слезы лил он,
   Но не любил он, нет, не любил он,
   Нет, не любил он, ах, не любил меня!
Он обещал мне, бедному сердцу,
Счастье и грезы, страсти, восторги,
Нежно он клялся жизнь услаждать мне
Вечной любовью, вечным блаженством.
   Сладкою речью сердце сгубил он,
   Сладкою речью сердце сгубил он,
   Но не любил он, нет, не любил он,
   Нет, не любил он меня!

----------


## Lampada

http://feb-web.ru/feb/boratyn/music/com ... gli-01.mp3  *РАЗУВЕРЕНИЕ*  
Музыка М. Глинки    Слова Е. Боратынского 
Не искушай меня без нужды
Возвратом нежности твоей;
Разочарованному чужды
Все обольщенья прежних дней. 
Уж я не верю увереньям,
Уж я не верую в любовь
И не могу предаться вновь
Раз изменившим сновиденьям. 
Немой тоски моей не множь –
Не заводи о прежнем слова,
И, друг заботливый, больного
В его дремоте не тревожь. 
Я сплю, мне сладко усыпленье!
Забудь бывалые мечты:
В душе моей одно волненье,
А не любовь пробудишь ты.

----------


## Lampada

О, НЕ ЦЕЛУЙ МЕНЯ!  
(слова неизвестного автора – А.Варламов) 
О, не целуй меня! Твои лобзанья
Волнуют кровь во мне, родят желанья!
Не обнимай меня! Твои объятья
Меня лишают сил, хоть рад страдать я. 
Взгляни, как бледен я! Нет воли, силы!
О, не ласкай меня, друг добрый, милый!
О, не ласкай меня, друг добрый, милый! 
Не разжигай во мне любви напрасно,
Не искушай меня любовью страстной!
О, не шепчи ты мне речей безумных,
Не убивай, молю, благоразумных
идей и чувств во мне! 
Не знать нам счастья! 
Так не люби меня с такою страстью!
Так не люби меня с такою страстью!

----------


## Lampada

*Пловец* 
Нелюдимо наше море,
День и ночь шумит оно;
В роковом его просторе
Много бед погребено.
В роковом его просторе
Много бед погребено. 
Смело, братья! Ветром полный
Парус мой направил я:
Полетит на скользки волны
Быстрокрылая ладья!
Полетит на скользки волны
Быстрокрылая ладья! 
Облака бегут  над морем,
Крепнет ветер, зыбь черней,
Будет буря: мы поспорим
И помужествуем с ней.
Будет буря: мы поспорим
И помужествуем с ней. 
Смело, братья! Туча грянет,
Закипит громада вод,
Выше вал сердитый встанет,
Глубже бездна упадет!
Выше вал сердитый встанет,
Глубже бездна упадет! 
Там, за далью непогоды,
Есть блаженная страна:
Не темнеют неба своды,
Не проходит тишина.
Не темнеют неба своды,
Не проходит тишина. 
Но туда выносят волны
Только сильного душой!..
Смело, братья, бурей полный
Прям и крепок парус мой.
Смело, братья, бурей полный
Прям и крепок парус мой.

----------


## Lampada

А. Пушкин 
Ворон к ворону летит,
Ворон ворону кричит:
Ворон, где б нам отобедать?
Где бы нам о том проведать? 
Ворон ворону в ответ:
Знаю, будет нам обед;
В чистом поле под ракитой
Богатырь лежит убитый. 
Кем убит и отчего,
Знает сокол лишь его,
Да кобылка вороная,
Да хозяйка молодая. 
Сокол в рощу улетел,
На кобылку недруг сел,
А хозяйка ждет милого,
Не убитого, живого.

----------


## Lampada

*Ропот*
Слова Е. А. Боратынского 
Он близок, близок день свиданья,
Тебя, мой друг, увижу я!
Скажи: восторгом ожиданья
Что ж не трепещет грудь моя?
Не мне роптать; но дни печали,
Быть может, поздно миновали:
С тоской на радость я гляжу,
Не для меня ее сиянье,
И я напрасно упованье
В больной душе моей бужу.
Судьбы ласкающей улыбкой
Я наслаждаюсь не вполне:
Всё мнится, счастлив я ошибкой
И не к лицу веселье мне.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.barynya.com/mp3/Aleksandr_Me ... kaliya.mp3 
Сибиpская наpодная песня  *По диким степям Забайкалья,*
Где золото pоют в гоpах,
Бpодяга сyдьбy пpоклиная,
Тащился с сyмой на плечах. 
Идёт он тайгою гyстою,
Где птички поpхают, поют,
Котёл его с бокy тpевожит,
Сyхаpики с ложками бьют. 
Бpодяга к Байкалy подходит,
Рыбачью он лодкy беpет.
Унылyю песню заводит,
Пpо Родинy что-то поет. 
Бpодяга Байкал пеpеехал -
Hавстpечy pодимая мать:
"Ах, здpавствyй, ах, здpавствyй, мамаша,
Здоpов ли отец мой и бpат?" 
"Отец твой давно yж в могиле,
Сыpою землёю заpыт,
А бpат твой давно yж в Сибиpи,
Давно кандалами звенит. 
Пойдём же, пойдём, мой сыночек,
Пойдём же в кypень наш pодной,
Жена там по мyжy скyчает
И плачyт детишки гypьбой".

----------


## Lampada

Очаровательные глазки 
Очаровательные глазки очаровали вы меня
В вас столько жизни столько ласки
В вас столько страсти и огня 
С каким восторгом я встречаю
Твои прекрасные глаза
Но что-то в них я замечаю
Они не смотрят на меня 
Я опущусь на дно морское я поднимусь под облака
Тебе отдам я все земное
Лишь только б ты любил меня
Я претерпела муки ада и до сих пор я их терплю
Мне ненавидеть тебя надо а я безумная люблю
Мне ненавидеть тебя надо а я безумная люблю

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHmhhngjcII  
Музыка А. Алябьев, слова П. Ж. Беранже, русский текст Д. Ленский   *Нищая* 
Зима, метель и в крупных хлопьях 
При сильном ветре снег валит. 
У входа в храм одна, в лохмотьях 
Старушка нищая стоит... 
И, милостыни ожидая, 
Она все тут с клюкой своей, 
И летом, и зимой босая... 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей! 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей!  
Сказать ли вам, старушка эта 
Как двадцать лет тому жила. 
Она была мечтой поэта, 
И слава ей венок плела. 
Когда она на сцене пела, 
Париж в восторге был от ней. 
Она соперниц не имела... 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей! 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей!  
Бывало после представленья 
Ей от толпы проезда нет. 
И молодежь от восхищенья 
Гремела "Браво" ей вослед. 
Какими пышными хвалами 
Кадил ей круг ее гостей - 
При счастье все дружатся с нами; 
При горе нету тех друзей... 
При горе нету тех друзей...  
Святая воля провиденья... 
Артистка сделалась больна, 
Лишилась голоса и зренья 
И бродит по морю одна. 
Бывало, нищий не боится 
Прийти за милостыней к ней, 
Она ж у вас просить стыдится... 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей! 
Подайте ж Христа ради ей!

----------


## Lampada

http://muzyk.ru/romans/pelageya-ya_ehala_domoj.mp3  http://orokins.narod.ru/mp3/romansy/Ja_ehala_domoj.mp3  *Я ехала домой* 
Слова и музыка М. Пуаре 
Я ехала домой, душа была полна
Неясным для самой, каким-то новым счастьем.
Казалось мне, что все с таким участьем,
С такою ласкою глядели на меня. 
Я ехала домой… Двурогая луна
Смотрела в окна скучного вагона.
Далёкий благовест заутреннего звона
Пел в воздухе, как нежная струна… 
Раскинув розовый вуаль,
Красавица-заря лениво просыпалась.
И ласточка, стремясь куда-то вдаль,
В прозрачном воздухе купалась. 
Я ехала домой, я думала о вас,
Тревожно мысль моя и путалась, и рвалась,
Дремота сладкая моих коснулась глаз.
О, если б никогда я вновь не просыпалась…

----------


## Lampada

http://retro.leivo.ru/music/pevets/vino ... las_ty.mp3 
Поёт Георгий Виноградов  *Скажи, зачем...* 
Романс М.Глинки, Сл. С.Голицына 
Скажи, зачем явилась ты
Очам моим, младая Лила,
И вновь знакомые мечты
Души заснувшей пробудила,
Скажи, зачем? Скажи, зачем? 
Над страстию моей шутя,
Зачем с ума меня ты сводишь,
Когда ж любуюсь на тебя,
Ты взор с холодностью отводишь,
Скажи, зачем? Скажи, зачем? 
Скажи, зачем? Нет, погоди!
Хочу продлить я заблужденье;
Удар жестокий отврати:
Удвоишь ты мое мученье,
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем,
Удвоишь ты мое мученье,
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем,
Удвоишь ты мое мученье,
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
Автор слов - Рождественский Р., композитор - Фельцман О.  
Три слова будто три огня
Придут к тебе средь бела дня
Придут к тебе порой ночной
Огромные как шар земной
Как будто парус кораблю три слова Я тебя люблю
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Три слова вечных как весна
Какая сила им дана три слова и одна судьба
Одна мечта одна тропа и вот однажды все стерпя
Ты скажешь
Я люблю тебя
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Три слова будто три зари ты их погромче повтори
Они тебе не зря сейчас
Понятны стали в первый раз
Они летят издалека сердца пронзая и века
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
А как кружится голова
Какие старые слова а как кружится голова
Ах как кружится голова

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Ирина Бирюк исп. "Мело, мело по всей земле" ст.Пастернак from YouTube - NNMoiseev's Channel   YouTube - И. Сказина Свеча горела    *Зимняя ночь* 
Стихи - Борис Пастернак
Поёт Александр Подболотов   *Мело, мело по всей земле*
Во все пределы.
Свеча горела на столе,
Свеча горела. 
Как летом роем мошкара
Летит на пламя,
Слетались хлопья со двора
К оконной раме. 
Метель лепила на стекле
Кружки и стрелы.
Свеча горела на столе,
Свеча горела. 
На озаренный потолок
Ложились тени,
Скрещенья рук, скрещенья ног,
Судьбы скрещенья. 
И падали два башмачка
Со стуком на пол.
И воск слезами с ночника
На платье капал. 
И все терялось в снежной мгле
Седой и белой.
Свеча горела на столе,
Свеча горела. 
На свечку дуло из угла,
И жар соблазна
Вздымал, как ангел, два крыла
Крестообразно. 
Мело весь месяц в феврале,
И то и дело
Свеча горела на столе,
Свеча горела.

----------


## Lampada

Колокола 
Вот ты опять сегодня не пришла,
Dm G C A
А я так ждал, надеялся и верил,
Dm G C F
Что зазвонят опять колокола
Dm E7 Am A
И ты войдешь в распахнутые двери.
Dm G C F
Что зазвонят опять колокола, колокола
Dm E7 Am
И ты войдешь в распахнутые двери 
Перчатки снимешь прямо у дверей,
Потом положишь их на подоконник
"Я так замерзла", скажешь: "Обогрей"
И мне протянешь зябкие ладони
"Я так замерзла", скажешь: "Обогрей меня"
И мне протянешь зябкие ладони 
Я их возьму и каждый ноготок
Перецелую, сердцем согревая
О, если б ты шагнула на порог,
Но в парк ушли последние трамваи.
О, если б ты шагнула на порог сюда,
Но в парк ушли последние трамваи.

----------


## Lampada

Журавли" 
Е. Голубева, Игорь Саруханов 
Am
Так же ива плачет,
       E
Над рекою ночь туманы стелет
Dm                     E
Отражаясь, звёзды говорят
 Dm
Ты меня услышишь, всё же
Я тебе скажу, как ветер
   E                        Am
В поле рассказал мне про тебя 
         Dm   G     C    F
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Dm         E      Am
   Облака неслись куда-то
         Dm   G     C    F
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Dm         E      Am
   Облака неслись куда-то 
Разные пути-дороги
Нас с тобой связать не смогут
Вместе лишь одна нам суждена
Это лишь во сне приснится
Может, ты увидишь лица
Детства, что с тобою говорят 
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Облака неслись куда-то
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Облака неслись куда-то 
Всё могло тогда случиться
То, что знают только птицы
Словно иней тают облака
Мы с тобой на них похожи
Незаметны для прохожих
Наши голубые небеса 
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Облака неслись куда-то
   Журавли летели, небо пело
   Облака неслись куда-то

----------


## Lampada

Отпусти меня  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=43289 
Ты приручала, как птицу, меня,
В тайны любви ты меня посвящала.
И за собой в неизвестность маня,
Сердце своё мне отдать обещала. 
Я разжигала костёр,
Мы в нём безумно сгорали,
Кто виноват, не пойму до сих пор,
В том, что мы всё это вдруг потеряли. 
Отпусти меня, разожми ладонь,
Погаси этот дикий огонь, этот дикий огонь.
С высоты небес в пропасть я сорвусь.
Отпусти, я уже не вернусь,
Я уже не вернусь. 
Между нами глухая стена.
Знаю, её мы построили сами.
Только скажи мне, хочу я понять,
Сколько ты будешь мне сниться ночами? 
Я разжигала костёр,
Мы в нём безумно сгорали.
Кто виноват, не пойму до сих пор,
В том, что мы всё это вдруг потеряли. 
Отпусти меня, разожми ладонь,
Погаси этот дикий огонь, этот дикий огонь.
С высоты небес в пропасть я сорвусь.
Отпусти, я уже не вернусь,
Я уже не вернусь.

----------


## Lampada

Карнавал 
На лазурном море 
   Мир как день погожий, 
   Девушки стройны и ласкают взгляд 
   Золотистой кожей. 
   Ветер шепчет о любви, 
   Ветви клонит до земли, 
   Волны на песке, пальмы вдалеке 
   На мираж похожи  
   Карнавал кружится 
   В вихре танца страстном, 
   В незнакомых лицах 
   Ты одна прекрасна.  
   Как кораллы губы ты 
   Ловко подставляла мне, 
   Знаю - не любила, 
   Просто завлекала в сеть.  
   Позови меня на праздник, 
   Девочка, позови 
   И опять любовью вечной обмани. 
   Закружи в безумном танце, 
   До смерти закружи, 
   На всю ночь в своих объятьях задержи.  
   Ай-яй-яй, ты забыла все, что было, 
   Ай-яй-яй, никого ты не любила, 
   Ай-яй-яй, ты забыла все, что было, 
   Ай-яй-яй, развлекалась, не любила.  
   На лазурный берег 
   Вышел я напрасно, 
   Нет тебя нигде, и грущу один, 
   На душе ненастно.  
   Ветер шепчет о любви, 
   Ветви клонит до земли, 
   Волны на песке, пальмы вдалеке 
   Солнце светит страстно  
   Карнавал смеется, 
   Нет ему покоя, 
   Для чего все это 
   Знают только двое  
   Как кораллы губы ты 
   Ловко подставляла мне, 
   Знаю - не любила, 
   Просто завлекала в сеть.  
   Позови меня на праздник, 
   Девочка, позови 
   И опять любовью вечной обмани. 
   Закружи в безумном танце, 
   До смерти закружи, 
   На всю ночь в своих объятьях задержи.  
   Ай-яй-яй, ты забыла все, что было, 
   Ай-яй-яй, никого ты не любила, 
   Ай-яй-яй, ты забыла все, что было, 
   Ай-яй-яй, развлекалась, не любила.  
   Да, что ни говори, любовь - обман, 
   Только каждый обманом этим будет пьян 
   Да, что ни говори, любовь - обман, 
   Только каждый обманом этим будет пьян  
   Позови меня на праздник, 
   Девочка, позови 
   И опять любовью вечной обмани. 
   Закружи в безумном танце, 
   До смерти закружи, 
   На всю ночь в своих объятьях задержи.  
   Ай-яй-яй.

----------


## Lampada

Что-то грустно 
Что ж так грустно - взять гитару. 
   Да спеть песню про любовь... 
   Иль поехать лучше к "Яру" 
   Разогреть шампанским кровь?  
   Там цыганки молодые 
   Будет петь, плясать всю ночь. 
   И с друзьями, и с любимой 
   Прогоню тоску я прочь!  
   Эй, ямщик, гони-ка к "Яру", 
   Лошадей, брат, не жалей, 
   Тройку ты запряг не даром, 
   Так гони же веселей!  
   Зимней стужей снежной, вьюжной 
   Все дороги заметет. 
   Сяду в сани я с подругой - 
   Тройка лихо понесет.  
   Эй, ямщик, гони-ка к "Яру", 
   Лошадей, брат, не жалей, 
   Тройку ты запряг не даром, 
   Так гони же веселей!

----------


## Lampada

И я улыбаюсь тебе

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrGawX0RSGw  Ирина Муравьева - Романс Книгиной 
В юности матушка мне говорила,
Чтоб для любви своё сердце открыла.
Видно иные пришли времена,
Бедная, как заблуждалась она 
Ах, нынче женихи твердят лишь о богатстве!
Костры былой любви навеки в них погасли.
И лишь один средь них сам ангел во плоти,
Но где его найти, но где его найти? 
А у меня душа она почти из воска,-
Податлива, тонка, наивна как берёзка
Душа моя щедра, но что вам от щедрот? -
Никто ведь не поймёт, никто ведь не поймёт. 
С юности встретить мечтаю поныне.
Друга, представьте, я в каждом мужчине.
Я беззащитна пред вами стою
Что же вы топчете душу мою? 
А у меня душа она почти из воска,-
Податлива, тонка, наивна как берёзка
Душа моя щедра, но что вам от щедрот?-
Никто ведь не поймёт, никто ведь не поймёт. 
Ах, нынче женихи твердят лишь о богатстве!
Костры былой любви навеки в них погасли.
И лишь один средь них сам ангел во плоти,
Но где его найти, но где его найти?
_______________________________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O5jP6_4O0k Александр Малинин - Напрасные слова  http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/r/reznikowa ... lowa-2.mp3 
Плесните колдовства в хрустальный мрак бокала,
В расплавленных свечах мерцают зеркала.
Hапрасные слова я выдохну устало.
Уже погас очаг. Ты новый не зажгла.
Hапрасные слова. Виньетка ложной сути.
Hапрасные слова нетрудно говорю.
Hапрасные слова. Уж вы не обессудьте.
Hапрасные слова. Я скоро догорю. 
У вашего крыльца не вздрогнет колокольчик.
Hе спутает следов мой торопливый шаг.
Вы первый миг конца понять мне не позвольте,
Судьбу напрасных слов, не торопясь, решат. 
Придумайте сюжет о нежности и лете.
Где смятая трава и запах васильков.
Рассыпанным драже закатятся в столетья
Hапрасные слова, напрасная любовь. 
Hапрасные слова. Виньетка ложной сути.
Hапрасные слова нетрудно говорю.
Hапрасные слова. Уж вы не обессудьте.
Hапрасные слова. Я скоро догорю.
__________________________________  Светлана Тарасова - Разлука 
И глянет мгла из всех болот и всех теснин,
  И засвистит весёлый кнут над пегой парою.
      Ты запоёшь свою тоску, летя во тьму один, 
    А я одна заплAчу песню старую. 
   Разлука - вот извечный враг российских грёз!
      Разлука - вот полночный танец счастливой полночи.  
      И, лишь земля из-под колёс, 
      И не расслышать из-за гроз
      Ни ваших шпаг, ни наших слёз, ни слов о помощи. 
      Какой беде из века в век обречены?
          Какой нужде мы платим дань, прощаясь с милыми?
          И отчего нам эта явь такие дарит сны,
           Что дивный свет над песнями унылыми?.. 
    Быть может нам не размыкать счастливых рук?
        Быть может нам распрячь коней на веки вечные?..
            Но стонет север, кричит юг,
           И вновь колёс прощальный стук,
          И вот, судьба разбита вдруг о вёрсты встречные...
__________________________________________________  _ Николай Васильев - Милая http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv2RjNm13Uo  
Милая,
Ты услышь меня,
Под окном стою 
Я с гитарою! 
Так взгляни ж на меня
Ну хоть один только раз,
Ярче майского дня
Чудный блеск твоих глаз! 
Много мук я терпел
И страдать был бы рад
Если б душу согрел
Мне один только раз 
Милая,
Ты услышь меня,
Под окном стою 
Я с гитарою!
_____________________________ Анна Литвиненко - Нет, не любил он 
Он говорил мне: "Будь ты моею,
И стану жить я, страстью сгорая."
Прелесть улыбки, нега во взоре,
Мне обещают радости рая. 
Бедному сердцу так говорил он,
Бедному сердцу так говорил он.
Но не любил он, нет не любил он,
Нет не любил он, ах, не любил он меня. 
Он говорил мне: "Яркой звездою
Мрачную душу ты озарила,
Ты мне надежды в сердце вселила,
Сны наполняя сладкой мечтою". 
То улыбался, то слёзы лил он,
То улыбался, то слёзы лил он.
Но не любил он, нет, не любил он,
Нет не любил он, ах, не любил он меня. 
Он обещал мне, бедному сердцу,
Счастье и грёзы, страсти, восторги,
Нежно он клялся жизнь усладить мне
Вечной любовью, вечным блаженством. 
Сладкою речью сердце сгубил он,
Сладкою речью сердце сгубил он,
Но не любил он, нет, не любил он,
Нет, не любил он, ах, не любил меня.
________________________________________ Анна Литвиненко - Темно-вишневая шаль 
Я о прошлом теперь не мечтаю,
И мне прошлого больше не жаль.
Только много и много напомнит
Эта тёмно-вишневая шаль. 
В этой шали я с ним повстречалась,
И любимой меня он назвал.
Я стыдливо лицо прикрывала,
А он нежно меня целовал! 
Говорил мне: «Прощай, дорогая,
Расставаться с тобою мне жаль.
Как к лицу тебе, слышишь, родная,
Эта тёмно-вишневая шаль!» 
Я о прошлом теперь не мечтаю,
Только сердце затмила печаль.
И я молча к груди прижимаю
Эту тёмно-вишневую шаль.
_______________________________________ Ирина Мазуркевич - Романс Настеньки 
слова М. Цветаевой, музыка А. Петрова 
Вы, чьи широкие шинели
Hапоминали паруса,
Чьи шпоры весело звенели
И голоса, и голоса... 
И чьи глаза, как бриллианты,
Hа сердце вырезали след, -
Очаровательные франты,
Очаровательные франты
Минувших лет! 
Одним ожесточеньем воли 
Вы брали сердце и скалу
Цари на каждом бранном поле
И на балу, 
И на балу... 
Вам все вершины были малы
И мягок самый чёрствый хлеб
О, молодые генералы, 
О, молодые генералы
Своих судеб 
О, как, мне кажется, могли вы
Рукою полною перстней
И кудри дев ласкать и гривы
Своих коней,
Своих коней... 
В одной невероятной скачке
Вы прожили свой краткий век
И ваши кудри, ваши бачки
И ваши кудри, ваши бачки
Засыпал снег.
__________________________________

----------


## Lampada

Встречи 
Слова  - Волков А., музыка  - Жак И.
Поёт Клавдия Шульженко  
Когда на землю спустится сон
И выйдет бледная луна,
Я выхожу одна на балкон,
Глубокой нежности полна.
Мне море песнь о счастье поёт,
Ласкает нежно ветерок,
Но мой любимый
Сегодня не придёт.
Ты помнишь наши встречи
И вечер голубой,
Взволнованные речи,
Любимый мой родной,
И нежное прощанье,
Руки пожатье?
Ты сказал мне: "До свиданья",
Простясь со мной. 
Забыты наши встречи
И вечер голубой,
Давно умолкли речи,
Ведь нет тебя со мной.
Не жди любви обратно,
Забудь меня,
Нет к прошлому возврата,
И в сердце нет огня.
Я помню, как сейчас, мой друг,
Руки пожатье.
Ты помнишь наши встречи
И вечер голубой?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVPi53WLyp0  
ГДЕ ЖЕ ТЫ БЫЛА? 
Лишь позавчера нас судьба свела,
А до этих пор где же ты была?
Разве ты прийти раньше не могла?
Где же ты была, ну где же ты была?!
Сколько раз цвела летняя заря,
Сколько раз весна приходила зря…
В звёздах за окном плыли вечера,
А пришла ты лишь позавчера! 
Припев:
Сколько дней потеряно –
Их вернуть нельзя, их вернуть нельзя!
Падала листва и метель мела –
Где же ты была? 
Пусть я твоего имени не знал,
Но тебя я звал, днём и ночью звал!
И опять меня обступала мгла.
Где же ты была, где же ты была?!
Трудно рассказать, как до этих дней
Жил на свете я без любви твоей.
С кем-то проводил дни и вечера,
А нашёл тебя позавчера! 
Припев.
Падала листва и метель мела –
Где же ты была?
Где же ты была? 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Ищу тебя 
Поёт Татьяна Анциферова 
Всегда быть рядом не могут люди,
Всегда быть вместе не могут люди.
Нельзя любви, земной любви пылать без конца. 
Скажи, зачем же тогда мы любим,
Скажи, зачем мы друг друга любим,
Считая дни, сжигая сердца. 
Любви все время мы ждём как чуда,
Одной, единственной ждём как чуда,
Хотя должна она сгореть без следа. 
Скажи, узнать мы смогли откуда,
Узнать при встрече смогли откуда,
Что ты моя, а я твоя любовь и судьба. 
Скажи, нам сколько пришлось скитаться,
Среди туманных миров скитаться
Затем чтоб мы с тобой, с тобою мы друг друга нашли. 
А вдруг прикажет судьба расстаться,
Опять прикажет судьба расстаться
При свете звёзд, на крае земли. 
Не счесть разлук во вселенной этой,
Не счесть потерь во вселенной этой.
Одной найти любовь, найти всегда не легко. 
И всё ж тебя я ищу по свету,
Опять тебя я ищу по свету,
Ищу тебя среди чужих пространств и веков. 
Всегда быть рядом не могут люди,
Всегда быть вместе не могут люди.
Нельзя любви, земной любви пылать без конца. 
Скажи, зачем же тогда мы любим,
Скажи, зачем мы друг друга любим,
Считая дни, сжигая сердца. 
Любви все время мы ждём как чуда,
Одной, единственной ждём как чуда,
Хотя должна она сгореть без следа. 
Скажи, узнать мы сможем откуда,
Узнать при встрече сможем откуда,
Что ты моя, а я твоя любовь и судьба.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IswKNymDN5Q 
ЭТИ ГЛАЗА НАПРОТИВ 
Эти глаза напротив - калейдоскоп огней!
Эти глаза напротив - ярче и всё теплей.
Эти глаза напротив - чайного цвета.
Эти глаза напротив - что это? Что это? 
Припев:
Пусть я  впадаю, пусть,
В сентиментальность и грусть -
Воли моей супротив
Эти глаза напротив! 
Вот и свела судьба, вот и свела судьба,
Вот и свела судьба нас -
Только не подведи, только не подведи,
Только не отведи глаз! 
Эти глаза напротив - пусть пробегут года.
Эти глаза напротив - сразу и навсегда.
Эти глаза напротив - и больше нет разлук.
Эти глаза напротив - мой молчаливый друг. 
Припев:
Пусть я не знаю, пусть,
Радость найду или грусть -
Мой неотступный мотив -
Эти глаза напротив!
Вот и свела судьба, вот и свела судьба,
Вот и свела судьба нас -
Только не подведи, только не подведи,
Только не отведи глаз!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAl9wt68IaQ  
НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙ 
Если любовь не сбудется,
Ты поступай как хочется
Но никому на свете
Грусти не выдавай.
Новая встреча – лучшее 
Средство от одиночества,
Но и о том, что было,
Помни, не забывай! 
Припев:
Мечта сбывается и не сбывается.
Любовь приходит к нам порой не та.
Но всё хорошее не забывается,
А всё хорошее и есть мечта. 
Пусть о любви нечаянной
Кто-то сказать осмелится.
Если поверишь в это,
Сердце не закрывай.
В сердце необитаемом
Снова любовь поселится,
Но и о том, что было,
Помни, не забывай! 
Припев.

----------


## D'Marco

Удивительно... В течение долгого времени искал старые песни и нашел их именно здесь. Выражаю благодарность всем, кто так или иначе способствовал появлению ссылок на песни. Только, к сожалению, я не смог и здесь найти плоды творчества Леонида Витальевича Собинова. А ведь Ленский в исполнении Собинова так великолепно звучит!.. Если кто-нибудь знает, где можно скачать вышеупомянутого "лирического тенора", очень прошу разместить ссылку. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо.   ::    www.russiandvd.com - наш друг, но только для прослушивания.  Вот что у них есть в исполнении Собинова.   
Поёт Леонид Собинов:  Я люблю Вас, Ольга  Куда, куда, куда вы удалились...  Средь шумного бала...  
Леонид Витальевич Собинов

----------


## Lampada

В городе моём 
Поёт Жанна Агузарова 
В городе моём улицы пусты 
   Дождь случайный льется с крыш 
   Плачут за окном поздние цветы 
   Я молчу и ты молчишь 
   В городе моём свет дрожит дневной 
   Как душа моя точь-в-точь 
   Были мы вдвоём, а теперь со мной 
   Одиночество и ночь  
   Как же это всё мне преодолеть?
   Расставанье - маленькая смерть 
   Расставанье - долгий путь к началу 
   Но смогу я этот путь пройти когда-нибудь  
   Где же ты, дай ответ
   Отзовись, мой друг 
   Ау, ау, ау, ау, ау 
   Но в ответ слышу я 
   Только сердца стук  
   В городе моём в царстве суеты 
   Кто-то мне звонит другой 
   Но забудусь сном и со мною ты 
   Самый долгожданный мой 
   Если ты придёшь - распахну я дверь 
   Солнце в дом войдёт любя 
   Не придёшь - так что ж, ты уж мне поверь 
   Я забуду про тебя  
   Как же это всё мне преодолеть?
   Расставанье - маленькая смерть 
   Расставанье - долгий путь к началу 
   Но смогу я этот путь пройти когда-нибудь  
   Где же ты, дай ответ 
   Отзовись, мой друг 
   Ау, ау, ау, ау, ау 
   Но в ответ слышу я 
   Только сердца стук

----------


## Lampada

http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/as01cd01.mp3  *Моя звезда*
Стихи И.Анненского 
Среди миров, в мерцании светил
Одной звезды я повторяю имя,
Не потому, чтоб я её любил,
А потому, что мне темно с другими. 
И если мне на сердце тяжело,
Я у неё одной ищу ответа,
Не потому, что от неё светло,       
А потому, что с ней не надо света.

----------


## Lampada

На заре туманной юности... 
Поёт Сергей Лемешев 
РАЗЛУКА  
(А.Кольцов – А.Гурилев) 
На заре туманной юности
Всей душой любил я милую.
Был в глазах её небесный свет,
На лице горел любви огонь!
Что пред ней ты, утро майское,
Ты, дуброва-мать зеленая,
Степь, трава-парча шелковая,
Заря, вечер, ночь-волшебница! 
Хороши вы, когда нет её,
Когда с вами делишь грусть-тоску!
А при ней – вас хоть бы не было;
С ней зима – весна, ночь – ясный день!
Не забыть мне, как в последний раз
Я сказал ей: «Прости, милая!
Наш, знать, рок такой, расстанемся,
Но когда-нибудь увидимся…» 
Вмиг огнем лицо всё вспыхнуло,
Белым снегом перекрылося,
И, рыдая, как безумная,
На груди моей повиснула.
«Не ходи, постой!
Дай время мне
Затушить грусть,
Печаль выплакать
На тебя, на ясна сокола!»
Занялся дух, словно замерло.

----------


## Юрка

Иван Купала - Кострома.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_0j_38Tda0 
-Здорово, Кострома !
-Здоровенько !
-Что вы делаете ?
-А прядиво, милая, мнём
-Ну мните, мните... 
Кострома, Кострома, государыня моя, Кострома...
А у Костромушки кисель с молоком, молоком
А у Костромушки блины с творогом 
-Здорово, Кострома !
-Здоровенько !
-Что делаете ?
-А прядем, милая
-Ну прядите на здоровье
-Здорово, Кострома !
-Здоровенько !
-Что вы делаете ?
-А, милая, мы от красна ткём
-Ну помогай Вам Бог 
Кострома, Кострома, государыня моя, Кострома...
А у Костромушки кисель с молоком, молоком
А у Костромушки блины с творогом 
-Здорово, Кострома !
-Здоровенько !
-Что вы делаете ?
-А мы выткали, обедаем
-Ну Бог Вам на помощь
-Здорово, Кострома !
-Здоровенько !
-Что вы делаете ?
-А, милая, заболела
-Заболела - полечитеся 
Кострома, Кострома, государыня моя, Кострома...
А у Костромушки кисель с молоком, молоком
А у Костромушки блины с творогом

----------


## Lampada

Ах, эти чёрные глаза  
Автор слов - Строк О., композитор - Строк О.  
Был день осенний, и листья гpустно опадали
В последних астpах печаль хpустальная жила
Гpусти тогда мы с тобою не знали ведь
Мы любили и для нас весна цвела.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза меня пленили,
Их позабыть не в силах я,
Они гоpят пеpедо мной.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза меня любили
Куда же скpылись вы тепеpь,
Кто близок вам дpугой.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза меня погубят,
Их позабыть нигде нельзя
Они гоpят пеpедо мной.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза, кто вас полюбит,
Тот потеpяет навсегда
И сеpдце и покой.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза, меня пленили
Их позабыть не в силах я,
Они гоpят пеpедо мной.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза меня любили
Куда же скpылись вы тепеpь,
Кто близок вам дpугой.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза меня погубят,
Их позабыть нигде нельзя
Они гоpят пеpедо мной.
Ах, эти чеpные глаза, кто вас полюбит,
Тот потеpяет навсегда
И сеpдце и покой.

----------


## Lampada

*За высокими горами*  
Поёт *Муслим Магомаев*  Композитор          Стихи Матвей Блантер Ильи Сельвинского   За высокими горами,  За глубокими морями,  Где серебряная речка  Омывает сон-траву,  Есть горячее сердечко,  Есть горячее сердечко, -  В нем я живу.   Ветры к ночи затихают,  Розы к ночи замирают,  Утомленно стонут птицы -  Засыпаю с ними я.  Что же ночью мне приснится,  Но я знаю, что приснится.  Знаю я.   За высокими горами,  За глубокими морями,  Где серебряная речка  Омывает сон-траву,  Есть горячее сердечко,  Есть горячее сердечко, -  В нем я живу.

----------


## Юрка

Иван Купала *МОЛОДОСТЬ* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERlYEmVDopc 
Заиграю, заиграю, сама да заплачу
Свою прежнюю молодость а я вспоминаю 
Вспоминаю как ушла молодость - она не сказала
Не сказала, а пришла же старость - она да не спросила 
Заиграю, заиграю, сама да заплачу, а я вспоминаю
Вспоминаю как ушла молодость - она молодая

----------


## Юрка

Иван Купала *РОСЫ* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Pr9TBNtrg 
Когда б знала-ведала
Когда мне умирати
Ай, Боже мой, Боже
Наняла б я плотничка
Гробок сготовати
Ай, Боже мой, Боже 
Ляжу сама, помру
Полечу до Бога
Ай, Боже мой, Боже
Я у нашего бога
Велика тревога
Ай, Боже мой, Боже 
Травушка шелковая
Ой, росы мои жемчужны 
Спусти меня, Господи
С неба - да и на землю
Ай, Боже мой, Боже
С неба - да и на землю
На жёлтый песочек
Ай, Боже мой, Боже 
Травушка шелковая
Ой, росы мои жемчужны

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_A7Hu0uKNw  *Калинка*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqYasMVyEmM http://prompter.narod.ru/artists/zigans ... remuha.mp3  *Черёмуха* 
Исполняет *Юлия Зиганшина*

----------


## Lampada

Ромашки спрятались  http://kkre-12.narod.ru/ptichkin/rs2.mp3 
Поёт Нина Сазонова
Слова: И. Шаферан. Музыка: Е. Птичкин. 
Ромашки спрятались, поникли лютики,
Когда застыла я от горьких слов
Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?
Непостоянная у них любовь
Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?
Непостоянная у них любовь 
Сняла решительно пиджак наброшенный,
Казаться гордою хватило сил.
Ему сказала я: «Всего хорошего» 
А он прощения не попросил
Ему сказала я: «Всего хорошего» 
А он прощения не попросил 
Ромашки спрятались, завяли лютики,
Вода холодная в реке рябит.
Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите
Одни страдания от той любви

----------


## Lampada

Окрасился месяц багрянцем
Слова и музыка народные 
Поёт Надежда Кадышева 
Окрасился месяц багрянцем,
Где волны бушуют у скал
Поедем, красотка, кататься
Давно я тебя поджидал
Поедем, красотка, кататься
Давно я тебя поджидал 
Кататься я с милым согласна
Я волны морские люблю
Дай парусу полную волю
Сама же я сяду к рулю
Ты правишь в открытое море,
Где с бурей не справиться нам
В такую шальную погоду
Нельзя доверяться волнам 
Нельзя? Почему ж, дорогой мой?
А в горькой минувшей судьбе
Ты вспомни, изменщик коварный,
Как я доверялась тебе.
Меня обманул ты однажды
Сегодня тебя провела 
Ты чувствуешь гибель, презренный
Как трус, побледнел, задрожал.
Всю ночь волновалося море,
Кипела морская волна
А утром качались на волнах
Лишь щепки того челнока
А утром качались на волнах
Лишь щепки того челнока

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj50TYNIMfc 
Поёт Людмила Сенчина  *Романс* 
Сл. М.Матусовского, муз. В.Баснера. 
Целую ночь соловей нам насвистывал,
Город молчал и молчали дома.
 Белой акации гроздья душистые
 Hочь напролёт нас сводили с ума.
 Белой акации гроздья душистые
Hочь напролёт нас сводили с ума. 
Сад весь умыт был весенними ливнями,
В тёмных оврагах стояла вода.
Боже! Какими мы были наивными!
Как же мы молоды были тогда! 
Годы промчались, седыми нас делая.
Где чистота этих веток живых?
Только зима да метель эта белая
Hапоминают сегодня о них. 
В час, когда ветер бушует неистово,
С новою силою чувствую я:
Белой акации гроздья душистые
Hевозвратимы, как юность моя.

----------


## Lampada

Отговорила роща золотая  Исполняет Трио "Реликт"  Отговорила роща золотая Поёт Александр Подболотов   Отговорила роща золотая Поёт Николай Сличенко   
Романс на стихи Сергея Есенина    
Отговорила роща золотая
Берёзовым, весёлым языком,
И журавли, печально пролетая,
Уж не жалеют больше ни о ком. 
Кого жалеть? Ведь каждый в мире странник -
Пройдёт, зайдёт и вновь покинет дом.
О всех ушедших грезит конопляник
С широким месяцем над голубым прудом. 
Стою один среди равнины голой,
А журавлей относит ветром в даль,
Я полон дум о юности веселой,
Но ничего в прошедшем мне не жаль. 
Не жаль мне лет, растраченных напрасно,
Не жаль души сиреневую цветь.
В саду горит костер рябины красной,
Но никого не может он согреть. 
Не обгорят рябиновые кисти,
От желтизны не пропадет трава,
Как дерево роняет тихо листья,
Так я роняю грустные слова. 
И если время, ветром разметая,
Сгребет их все в один ненужный ком...
Скажите так... что роща золотая
Отговорила милым языком.

----------


## wanja

*Варяг* http://samuraev.narod.ru/music/rus/mr050.mp3
слова: Р.Грейнц             
перевод: Е.Студенская
муз: А.Турищев 
Наверх вы, товарищи! Все по местам! 
Последний парад наступает.
Врагу не сдается наш гордый "Варяг",
Пощады никто не желает.  
Все вымпелы вьются, и цепи гремят,
Наверх якоря поднимают.
Готовьтеся к бою! Орудия в ряд
На солнце зловеще сверкают.  
Из пристани верной мы в битву идем,
Hавстречу грозящей нам смерти,
За родину в море открытом умрем,
Где ждут желтолицые черти!  
Свистит, и гремит, и грохочет кругом,
Гром пушек, шипенье снарядов.
И стал наш бесстрашный и гордый "Варяг"
Подобен кромешному аду.  
В предсмертных мученьях трепещут тела...
Гром пушек, и дым, и стенанья...
И судно охвачено морем огня...
Настала минута прощанья. 
Прощайте, товарищи! С Богом! Ура!
Кипящее море под нами!
Не думали мы еще с вами вчера
Что нынче умрем под волнами.  
Не скажет ни камень, ни крест, где легли
Во славу мы русского флага.
Лишь волны морские прославят в века
Геройскую гибель "Варяга".

----------


## wanja

*Живет моя отрада* http://samuraev.narod.ru/music/rus/mr079.mp3
Живёт моя отрада
В высоком терему,
|А в терем тот высокий
|Нет хода никому!  
Я знаю - у красотки
Есть сторож у крыльца,
|Никто не загородит
|Дорогу молодца! 
Пойду я к милой в терем
И брошусь в ноги к ней,
|Была бы только ночка,
|Сегодня потемней, 
Была бы только ночка,
Да ночка потемней,
|Была бы только тройка,
|Да тройка порезвей. 
Была бы только тройка,
Да тройка порезвей, -
|Увез бы я красотку
|За тридевять земель.

----------


## wanja

*Раскинулось море широко* http://samuraev.narod.ru/music/rus/mr052.mp3
Раскинулось море широко,
И волны бушуют вдали...
Товарищ, мы едем далеко,
Подальше от нашей земли. 
Не слышно на палубе песен,
И Красное море шумит,
А берег суровый и тесен, -
Как вспомнишь, так сердце болит. 
На баке уж восемь пробило -
Товарища надо сменить.
По трапу едва он спустился,
Механик кричит: "Шевелись!" 
"Товарищ, я вахты не в силах стоять, -
Сказал кочегар кочегару, -
Огни в моих топках совсем прогорят,
В котлах не сдержать мне уж пару. 
Пойди заяви, что я заболел
И вахту, не кончив, бросаю,
Весь потом истек, от жары изнемог,
Работать нет сил, умираю!" 
Товарищ ушел... Он лопату схватил,
Собравши последние силы,
Дверь топки привычным толчком отворил,
И пламя его озарило. 
Лицо его, плечи, открытую грудь
И пот, с них струившийся градом, -
О, если бы мог кто туда заглянуть,
Назвал кочегарку бы адом! 
Котлы паровые зловеще шумят,
От силы паров содрогаясь,
Как тысячи змей пары же шипят,
Из труб кое-где пробиваясь. 
А он, извиваясь пред жарким огнем,
Лопатой бросал ловко уголь;
Внизу было мрачно: луч солнца и днем
Не может проникнуть в тот угол. 
Нет ветра сегодня, нет мочи стоять.
Согрелась вода, душно, жарко -
Термометр поднялся аж на сорок пять.
Без воздуха вся кочегарка. 
Окончив кидать, он напился воды -
Воды опресненной, нечистой...
С лица его падал пот, сажи следы,
Услышал он речь машиниста: 
"Ты вахты, не кончив, не смеешь бросать,
Механик тобой недоволен;
Ты к доктору должен пойти и сказать -
Лекарство он даст, если болен!" 
За поручни слабо хватаясь рукой,
По трапу наверх он взбирался;
Идти за лекарством в приемный покой
Не мог - от жары задыхался. 
На палубу вышел, - сознанья уж нет.
В глазах его все помутилось...
Увидел на миг ослепительный свет...
Упал... Сердце больше не билось. 
К нему подбежали с холодной водой,
Стараясь привесть его в чувство,
Но доктор сказал, покачав головой:
"Бессильно здесь наше искусство..." 
Всю ночь в лазарете покойник лежал,
В костюме матроса одетый;
В руках на груди крест из воска лежал;
Воск таял, жарой разогретый. 
Проститься с товарищем утром пришли
Матросы, друзья кочегара,
Последний подарок ему поднесли -
Колосник, горелый и ржавый. 
К ногам привязали ему колосник,
В простыню его труп обернули;
Пришел пароходный священник-старик,
И слезы у многих сверкнули. 
Был чист, неподвижен в тот миг океан,
Как зеркало воды блестели;
Явилось начальство, пришел капитан,
И "вечную память" пропели. 
Доску приподняли дрожащей рукой,
И в саване тело скользнуло,
А пучине глубокой, безвестной морской
Навеки, плеснув, утонуло. 
Напрасно старушка ждет сына домой -
Ей скажут, она зарыдает...
А волны бегут от винта за кормой,
И след их вдали пропадает.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zOK9LusxZCc 
Поёт Иван Ребров 
Соловей мой, соловей
Голосистый соловей!
Ты куда, куда летишь,
Где всю ночку пропоёшь?

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gKfLinnXtjM 
Поёт Иван Ребров 
Жило двенадцать разбойников,
Жил Кудеяр-атаман.
Много разбойники пролили
Крови честных христиан.  
Много богатства награбили,
Жили в дремучем лесу;
Вождь Кудеяр из-под Киева
Выкрал девицу-красу.  
Припев. 
*** 
Бросил своих он товарищей,
Бросил набеги творить.
Сам Кудеяр в монастырь пошёл
Богу и людям служить.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=41.06 
Небылица
Стихи - И. Анненский 
Если вдруг ожила небылица,
На окно я поставлю свечу -
Приходи, мы не будем делиться,
Всё отдать тебе счастье хочу. 
Припев: Ты придёшь и на голос печали,
	Потому что светла и нежна,
	Потому что тебя обещали мне
	Когда-то сирень и луна. 
Но бывают такие минуты,
Когда страшно и пусто в груди.
Я тяжёл и немой, и согнутый,
Я хочу быть один, уходи. 
Припев. 
Если вдруг ожила небылица,
На окно я поставлю свечу -
Приходи, мы не будем делиться,
Всё отдать тебе счастье хочу. 
Припев.

----------


## chaika

fantastic, Lampada! Rebrov and 12 razbojnikov. I sang that song many times when I was in a men's chorus in California www.slavyanka.org , but none of our soloists had the range he has, wonderful post!

----------


## tohca

> http://www.babkina.ru/mpeg/litvinenko_1/05.mp3  http://www.pogudin.ru/izb/Track09.mp3 
> Не уходи, побудь со мною,
> Здесь так отрадно, так светло.
> Я поцелуями покрою
> Уста, и очи, и чело.
> Побудь со мной,
> Побудь со мной! 
> Не уходи, побудь со мною,
> Я так давно тебя люблю.
> ...

 Hi Lampada,
Just love this song and what you have done for us. BTW, what's the name of this song? Thanks.

----------


## Lampada

Чайка, Tohca! Thanks!  The pleasure is all mine. I have fun sharing the songs.   ::   
" "Не уходи, побудь со мною"  - слова и музыка Николая Зубова.  
... романс ... созданный в 1899 году и посвященный Анастасии Вяльцевой. В дальнейшем Зубов посвятил Вяльцевой еще двадцать романсов, среди которых "Молчи!", "Под чарующей лаской твоею", "Пусть это сон", "Жажду свиданья", "Догадайтесь сами" и другие, входившие в ее постоянный репертуар. Но первый романс стал коронным номером не Вяльцевой, а Вари Паниной, исполнявшей и другие зубовские романсы. Строки "Не уходи, побудь со мною" Александр Блок взял эпиграфом к своему стихотворению "Дым от костра струею сизой..." (1909).   http://www.a-pesni.golosa.info/romans/neuhodi.htm 
Вот ещё красивое исполнение (с цыганскими переливами):  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04.  (Не знаю, кто поёт).

----------


## tohca

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_111bB66vI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuMtuderdz0    Поёт Полина Агуреева  http://www.korneeva.com/mp3/Belaja%20noch.mp3  Поёт Маргарита Корнеева  http://www.korneeva.com/about.html   *Белая ночь* 
Слова - Б. Тимофеев
Музыка неизвестного автора 
Весна не прошла, жасмин ещё цвёл,
Звенели соловьи на старых клёнах.
Ждала я в беседке, и ты пришёл,
И был со мною, влюблённый, нежный мой,
Шептал слова любви: 
     Белая ночь, милая ночь,
     Светлою мглою здесь нас укрой
     И не спеши ты зажечь свет зари.
     Белая ночь, милая ночь,
     Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
     И со мной ты,
     Мы вдвоём - я и ты. 
Весь мир для нас здесь молчит
Во мгле незримой.
Как сладко голос твой звучит,
О мой любимый! 
     Белая ночь, милая ночь,
     Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
     И со мной ты,
     Мы вдвоём - я и ты. 
И снова весна, и опять всё цветёт,
Вновь соловьи звенят в аллеях парка.
Зачем мне их песни? Он не придёт.
И сердце вновь так жарко шепчет мне 
О той, другой весне... 
     Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
     Мучит огнём память о нём.
     О, скорей пусть мелькнёт свет зари!
     Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
     Тихо в окно шепчет одно:
     Нет его, нет, он ушёл, - 
     Он далёк.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP0QiLQmnZ4  
Поёт Полина Агуреева  *Ландыш белоснежный*  
Слова - Марина Цветаева 
 Ландыш, ландыш белоснежный,
Розан аленький!
Каждый говорил ей нежно:
"Моя маленькая!"
Ликом - чистая иконка,
Пеньем - пеночка…-
И качал ее тихонько
На коленочках. 
Ходит вправо, ходит влево
Божий маятник.
И кончалось всё припевом:
"Моя маленькая!"
Божьи думы нерушимы,
Путь - указанный.
Маленьким не быть большими,
Вольным - связанными. 
И предстал  - в кого не целят
Девки - пальчиком:
Божий ангел встал с постели -
Вслед за мальчиком.
- Будешь цвесть под райским древом,
Розан аленький! -
Так и кончилась с припевом:
"Моя маленькая"

----------


## tohca

Спасибо. Мне очень нравиться Белая Ночь.

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо. Мне очень нравит[s:e5lefd53]ь[/s:e5lefd53]ся Белая Ночь.

 Пожалуйста.   ::  
Здесь "нравится" отвечает на вопрос _Что делает?_, это не инфинитив.  _Что делает романс? Он нравится._ 
В предложении _Она любит нравиться мужчинам_ - нужен мягкий знак, потому что глагол _нравиться_ здесь в инфинитиве, отвечает на вопрос _Что делать?_.   _Что она любит делать?  Любит нравиться._
В некоторых случаях и для русскоязычных бывает трудно определиться - инфинитив или нет.

----------


## tohca

Aw, my Russian has really gone down the drain.   ::   Really been a while since I've put in serious effort. Have to kick myself to get going agian. 
Thanks for the correction Lampada.

----------


## Lampada

> Aw, my Russian has really gone down the drain.    Really been a while since I've put in serious effort. Have to kick myself to get going agian. 
> Thanks for the correction Lampada.

 Это очень распространённая ошибка.  
В Яндексе 2 миллиона страниц с "Мне нравиться".   ::    11 миллионов - с "Мне нравится".

----------


## tohca

So how do I say 
"I really like the song Белая Ночь correctly?"   ::

----------


## Оля

> So how do I say 
> "I really like the song Белая Ночь correctly?"

 "Мне нрави*тся*" is correct.
"Мне нрави*ться*" is a mistake.

----------


## tohca

Теперь всё ясно. Спасибо Оля.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNpFshd_Zvw 
Поёт *Георгий Нэлеппа*   *Зачем?* 
Музыка - Петр Чайковский
Слова - Лев Мей  
Зачем ты мне приснилася,
Красавица далекая,
И вспыхнула, что в полыме,
Подушка одинокая? 
Ох, сгинь ты, полуночница!
Глаза твои ленивые,
И пепел кос рассыпчатый,
И губы горделивые - 
Всё наяву мне снилося,
И всё, что греза вешняя,
Умчалося, - и на сердце
Легла потьма кромешная.. 
Зачем же ты приснилася,
Красавица далекая,
Коль стынет вместе с грезою
Подушка одинокая?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 
Поёт *Георгий Нэлеппа*  *МЫ СИДЕЛИ С ТОБОЙ У ЗАСНУВШЕЙ РЕКИ*… 
Слова Д. Ратгауза
Музыка П. Чайковского 
Мы сидели с тобой у заснувшей реки. 
С тихой песней проплыли домой рыбаки. 
Солнца луч золотой за рекой догорал... 
И тебе я тогда ничего не сказал.  
Загремело вдали - надвигалась гроза. 
По ресницам твоим покатилась слеза. 
И с безумным рыданьем к тебе я припал... 
И тебе ничего, ничего не сказал.  
И теперь, в эти дни, я, как прежде, один. 
Уж не жду ничего от грядущих годин. 
В сердце жизненный звук уж давно отзвучал... 
Ах, зачем я тебе ничего не сказал!

----------


## Lampada

_На экране в этот момент - актриса Наталья Варлей, а поёт за кадром в этом фрагменте - Нина Бродская_  Автор музыки композитор *Эдуард Колмановский*  Авторы текста (слов песни) поэты* Леонид Дербенёв* и *Игорь Шаферан*   *Одна снежинка – еще не снег...* 
cл. *Л. Дербенев*
муз. *Э. Колмановский  *   
Ты говоришь мне о любви
А разговор напрасно начат
Слова я слушаю твои
Но ничего они не значат 
Припев:
Может, ты на свете лучше всех
 Только это сразу не поймешь
 Одна снежинка - еще не снег, еще не снег,
 Одна дождинка - еще не дождь 
 Одна снежинка - еще не снег, еще не снег
 Одна дождинка - еще не дождь 
Когда-нибудь, но не теперь,
Придет любовь, чтоб стать судьбою.
Придет, как ливень, как метель,
Все заслонив вокруг собою. 
Припев. 
И, может быть, вдруг я сама
Тебе в глаза взгляну иначе.
И станут вещими слова,
Что ничего сейчас не значат. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEon12SjJko  
Автор музыки рязанский композитор Евгений Попов
Слова поэта Сергея Есенина. 
Исполняет *Владимир Ивашов* 
Над окошком месяц. Под окошком ветер.
Облетевший тополь серебрист и светел. 
Дальний плач тальянки, голос одинокий —
И такой родимый, и такой далекий. 
Плачет и смеется песня лиховая.
Где ты, моя липа? Липа вековая? 
Я и сам когда-то в праздник спозаранку
Выходил к любимой, развернув тальянку. 
А теперь я милой ничего не значу.
Под чужую песню и смеюсь и плачу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kClziLgk65c   *Тройка*  *Поёт Нина Шацкая* 
Вот мчится тройка почтовая
По Волге-матушке зимой,
Ямщик, уныло напевая,
Качает буйной головой. 
О чем задумался, детина? -
Седок приветливо спросил. -
Какая на сердце кручина,
Скажи, тебя кто огорчил? 
“Ах барин, барин, добрый барин,
Уж скоро год, как я люблю,
А нехристь-староста, татарин
Меня журит, а я терплю. 
Ах барин, барин, скоро святки,
А ей не быть уже моей,
Богатый выбрал, да постылый -
Ей не видать отрадных дней… 
Ямщик умолк и кнут ременный
С досадой за пояс заткнул.
Родные, стой! Неугомонны! -
Сказал, сам горестно вздохнул. - 
По мне лошадушки взгрустнутся,
Расставшись, борзые, со мной,
А мне уж больше не промчатьс
По Волге-матушке зимой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLKm9V2o1yo 
Поёт* Нина Шацкая*  *Гори, гори, моя звезда* 
В.Чуевский - П.Булахов  
   Гори, гори, моя звезда, 
Звезда любви приветная. 
Ты у меня одна заветная, 
Другой не будет никогда. 
Ты у меня одна заветная, 
Другой не будет никогда.  
Звезда любви, звезда волшебная, 
Звезда моих минувших дней, 
Ты будешь вечно неизменная
В душей измученной моей. 
Ты будешь вечно неизменная
В душей измученной моей.  
Лучей твоих неясной силою
Вся жизнь озарена. 
Умру ли я, ты над могилою
Гори, сияй, моя звезда. 
Умру ли я, ты над могилою
Гори, сияй, моя звезда.  
Умру ли я, ты над могилою
Гори, сияй, моя звезда.

----------


## tanuki

Beautiful music, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-OPK9zFT3A   *Вернись!*
слова В. Ленского 
Поёт *Борис Штоколов* 
Вернись, я всё прощу: упрёки, подозренья,
Мучительную боль невыплаканных слёз,
Укор речей твоих, безумные мученья,
Позор и стыд твоих угоз. 
Я упрекать тебя не стану, я не смею.
Мы так недавно, так нелепо разошлись.
Но ты любил меня, и я тебя любила,
Зачем, зачем же ты ушёл? Вернись! 
О, сколько, сколько раз вечернею порою
В запущенном саду на каменной скамье
Рыдала я, забытая тобою,
О милом, дорогом, о розах, о весне. 
Я счастье прошлое благословляю.
О, если б все мечты мои сбылись...
Да, я люблю тебя, люблю и умоляю:
О, дай, о, дай мне снова жизнь, вернись!
________________________________ 
Come﻿ back to me, all is forgiven:
Your lashing out in full distrust,
The tormenting pain of tears suppressed.
Words of reproach, delirious anguish,
The shame of threats and your disgrace.  
I'll not reproach you; I dare not.
For only recently, so foolishly we parted.
Yet indeed I love you - and mine you were.
Why﻿ then? did you leave me.
Come back to me!  
Oh times, how many times at dusk?
Amidst a neglected garden, on a bench of stone
I cried abandoned - for the sweet,﻿ the precious,
For roses, and for Spring.  
I bless the happiness of all the past
If only my desires might manifest.
For indeed I﻿ loved you, and you were mine.
So why then? did you leave me. 
Come back to me!  
But I do love you- love and despise you.
Return, return my life to me again.
Come back!  
Translated by 4realrussiansonly  ( http://www.youtube.com/user/4realrussiansonly )

----------


## Юрка

1) Пелагея - Пташечка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWZIu91jsME
2) Анастасия Сорокова - Чёрный ворон http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOTOriHjJsc
    со словами http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3wjqsLYJSg
3) Анастасия Сорокова - Сидела Катюшечка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MRtC4wEoYo   

> Сидела Катюшечка
> Под большим красным окном
> Под большим красным окном
> Шила- вышивала тонки белы рукава
> Тонки белы рукава вышивши рукавчики 
> В терем к батюшке пошла
> В терем к батюшке пошла
> Родимый мой батюшка что же ты тужишь обо мне
> Что ты тужишь обо мне
> ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0wzMbmP1HI  
Поёт *Евгений Беляет*  *Бескорыстная душа*  
М. Лисянский 
В небе месяц лёг подковой,
За моря ушла гроза.
Слышу голос родниковый,
Вижу синие глаза.
То не жаворонок звонкий,
Не свирель из камыша —
То поёт одна девчонка,
Бескорыстная душа. 
Не на память ей обнова
И не в дар сундук добра —
Ей на счастье та подкова
Из литого серебра.
Нецелованные губы,
С милым рай без шалаша…
Никого ещё не любит
Бескорыстная душа. 
Целый мир взяла в награду
За веснушки за свои.
Ничего-то ей не надо,
Кроме песни и любви.
Пьёт безоблачное небо
Из бесценного ковша,
Верит в быль и верит в небыль
Бескорыстная душа. 
Ах, судьба, судьба-злодейка,
Под тобой тверда земля,
Ты, судьба, в виду имей-ка,
Что душа из хрусталя.
Я прошу простую малость,
Против правды не греша,
Чтоб девчонке повстречалась
Бескорыстная душа. 
В небе месяц лёг подковой,
За моря ушла гроза.
Слышу голос родниковый,
Вижу синие глаза.
Песня, песня, сделай милость, —
Говорю я, не дыша, —
Чтобы в каждом сердце билась
Бескорыстная душа!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  - Поёт Санкт-Петербург  
Песня из кинофильм "Дом, в котором я живу" 
муз. Юрий Бирюков,
сл. Алексей Фатьянов 
Тишина за Рогожской заставою.
Спят деревья у сонной реки.
Лишь составы идут за составами,
Да кого-то скликают гудки. 
Почему я все ночи здесь полностью
У твоих пропадаю дверей?
Ты сама догадайся по голосу
Семиструнной гитары моей! 
Тот, кто любит, в пути не заблудится.
Так и я - никуда не пойду:
Всё равно переулки и улицы
К дому милой меня приведут. 
Подскажи-подскажи, утро раннее,
Где с подругой мы счастье найдём?
Может быть, вот на этой окраине
Или в доме, котором живем? 
Не страшны нам ничуть расстояния!
Но, куда ни привёл бы нас путь,
Ты про первое наше свидание
И про первый рассвет не забудь. 
Как люблю твои светлые волосы,
Как любуюсь улыбкой твоей,
Ты сама догадайся по голосу
Семиструнной гитары моей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  - *Поёт Санкт-Петербург*  
.Автор текста :   Жаров А. 
Композитор :    Мокроусов Б.   *Заветный камень* 
Холодные волны вздымает лавиной
Широкое Черное море,
Последний матрос Севастополь покинул,
Уходит он, с волнами споря.
И грозный соленый бушующий вал
О шлюпку волну за волной разбивал,
В туманной дали не видно земли,
Ушли далеко корабли,
В туманной дали не видно земли,
Ушли далеко корабли. 
Друзья-моряки подобрали героя,
Кипела вода штормовая.
Он камень сжимал посиневшей рукою
И тихо сказал, умирая:
"Когда покидал я родимый утес,
С собою кусочек гранита унес,
Затем, чтоб вдали от крымской земли
О ней мы забыть не смогли".
"Затем, чтоб вдали от крымской земли
О ней мы забыть не смогли". 
Кто камень возьмет, тот пускай поклянется,
Что с честью носить его будет,
Он первым в любимую бухту вернется
И клятвы своей не забудет.
Тот камень заветный и ночью и днем
Матросское сердце сжигает огнем,
Пусть свято хранит мой камень гранит,
Он русскою кровью омыт.
Пусть свято хранит мой камень гранит,
Он русскою кровью омыт. 
Сквозь бури и штормы прошел этот камень,
И стал он на место достойно,
Знакомая чайка взмахнула крылами
И сердце забилось спокойно.
Взошел на утес черноморский матрос,
Кто Родине новую славу принес,
И в мирной дали идут корабли
Под солнцем родимой земли.
И в мирной дали идут корабли
Под солнцем родимой земли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  Поёт Санкт-Петербург   *Ты ждешь, Лизавета...* 
Никита Богословский, 
Евгений Долматовский 
Ты ждешь, Лизавета, от друга привета
Ты не спишь до рассвета все грустишь обо мне
Одержим победу к тебе я приеду
На горячем боевом коне
Одержим победу к тебе я приеду
На горячем боевом коне
Приеду весною ворота открою
Я с тобой ты со мною неразлучны вовек
В тоске и тревоге не стой на пороге
Я вернусь когда растает снег
В тоске и тревоге не стой на пороге
Я вернусь когда растает снег
Моя дорогая, я жду и мечтаю
Улыбнись повстречая я был храбрым в бою
Эх, как бы дожить бы до свадьбы-женитьбы
И обнять любимую мою
Эх, как бы дожить бы до свадьбы-женитьбы
И обнять любимую мою

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  Поёт Санкт-Петербург   *За дальнею околицей* 
Автор текста:   Акулов Г.  
Композитор:  Будашкина Н.   
За дальнею околицей, за молодыми вязами 
Мы с милым, расставаяся, клялись в любви своей. 
И было три свидетеля: река голубоглазая, 
Березонька пушистая да звонкий соловей.  
Уехал милый надолго, уехал в дальний город он, 
Пришла зима холодная, мороз залютовал. 
И стройная березонька поникла, оголенная, 
Замерзла речка синяя, соловушка пропал.  
Пропали три свидетеля - три друга у невестушки, 
И к сердцу подбирается непрошеная грусть. 
А милый мой из города все пишет в каждой весточке: 
"Ты не тоскуй, любимая, я скоро возвращусь".  
Промчатся вьюги зимние, минуют дни суровые, 
И все кругом наполнится веселою весной. 
И стройная березонька листву оденет новую, 
И запоет соловушка над синею рекой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWJtENAFxSU  *Надежда Обухова*   *Мы вышли в сад*  
Музыка М. Толстого
Слова А. Толстой 
Мы вышли в сад; чуть слышно трепетали
Последние листы на липовых ветвях,
И вечер голубой, исполненный печали,
Бледнея, догорал в задумчивых лучах... 
И плакали кругом печальные березы,
Вставала за горой туманная луна...
Мы молча шли... И накипали слезы,
И дивной нежности душа была полна... 
Казалось, эта ночь таила столько ласки,
Чтоб тихо отогнать уснувшие мечты...
Но все прошло, как в дивной чудной сказке,
И далека та ночь, и так далек и ты...

----------


## lemoni

> http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/14.mp3  Катюша

 Вот она одна из моих любимых песен.
Ещё пару-тройку любимых песен Журавли Тёмная ночь
и Подмосковные вечера 
Кстати, я очень люблю слушать хор Красной Армии, ведь когда я была маленькой, родители слушали их песни очень часто.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Vadim Kozin "Druzhba"/ Дружба   *Дружба*  _Слова: А. Шмульян
Музыка: В. Сидоров_ 
Когда простым и нежным взором
Ласкаешь ты меня, мой друг,
Необычайным цветным узором
Земля и небо вспыхивают вдруг. 
Припев: 
Веселья час и боль разлуки
Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
Давай пожмем друг другу руки —
И в дальний путь, на долгие года.
Мы так близки, что слов не надо,
Чтоб повторять друг другу вновь,
Что эта нежность и наша дружба
Сильнее страсти, больше чем любовь. 
Припев:
Веселья час и боль разлуки
Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
Давай пожмем друг другу руки —
И в дальний путь, на долгие года.

----------


## Lampada

асадуллин (ничей) :: Видео на RuTube -    *Ничей* 
муз. Саульский
сл. Евтушенко 
я был, словно ветер над морем, ничей,
Ничей, 
Ничей, как бегущий по скалам ручей,
Ничей, 
Ничей, как сверканье рассветных лучей,
Ничей, словно звезды холодных ночей,
Ничей, ничей. 
Но тот, кто ничей, тот несчастьем всегда ничей, 
Как небо без птицы, без рыбы вода - ничей.
Но тот, кто ничей, пропадет без следа,
Как мчится по черному небу звезда, 
Звезда, звезда.  
Припев: 
На счастье мне или на горе,
На радость или на беду,
Тебя мне вытолкнуло море,
Как будто мокрую звезду.  
Скажу глазами виновато, 
Скажу и морем и листвой -
Прости, что был ничьим когда-то,
Прости, что был ничьим когда-то, 
Но я теперь, как море, твой,
я твой! 
Но ты мне не шепчешь в ответ: "я твоя,
Твоя!"
Ты гордая тем, что одна и ничья,
Ничья...
Но тот, кто ничей - пропадет без следа,
Как, чиркнув по черному небу, звезда, 
Звезда, звезда. 
Пускай ты совсем не приходишь ко мне,
Ко мне.
Пишу тебе письма и словно волне, 
Волне.
Ты на берег выйди и чаек лови, 
Как будто летящие письма любви, 
Любви.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Ирина Мирошниченко - Мишка 
 Ты весь день сегодня ходишь дутый,
Даже глаз не хочешь поднимать.
Мишка, в эту грустную минуту
Как тебе мне хочется сказать: 
Мишка, Мишка,где твоя улыбка,
Полная задора и огня?
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня.
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня. 
Я с тобой неловко пошутила,
Не сердись, любимый мой, молю.
Ну не надо, слышишь, Мишка, милый,
Я тебя по-прежнему люблю. 
Мишка, Мишка, где твоя улыбка,
Полная задора и огня?
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня.
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня. 
Город спит под крышей ночи белой,
От обиды сердце успокой.
Ну скажи мне, что могу я сделать,
Если ты злопамятный такой? 
Мишка,Мишка, где твоя улыбка,
Полная задора и огня?
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня.
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня. 
Мишка, Мишка, ты вернёшься, Мишка,
Позабудешь ты о шутке злой,
Снова улыбнёшься, как мальчишка,
Ласковый, хороший и простой. 
Мишка, Мишка, где твоя улыбка,
Полная задора и огня?
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня.
Самая нелепая ошибка,
То, что ты уходишь от меня.

----------


## Makarena

Мой любимый романс! 
Валентина Пономарёва - А на последок я скажу. 
А напоследок я скажу.
А напоследок я скажу:
Прощай, любить не обязуйся.
С ума схожу.
Иль восхожу к высокой степени безумства.
Как ты любил? Ты пригубил погибели.
Не в этом дело.
Как ты любил? Ты погубил.
Но погубил так неумело.
А напоследок я скажу... 
Работу малую висок еще вершит.
Но пали руки,
И стайкою, наискосок,
Уходят запахи и звуки.
А напоследок я скажу:
Прощай, любить не обязуйся.
С ума схожу. Иль восхожу
К высокой степени безумства. 
Так напоследок я скажу...

----------


## Makarena

Никита Михалков - Мохнатый шмель.
"Мохнатый шмель (А цыган идёт)"
Вступление. 
Мохнатый шмель - на душистый хмель,
Цапля серая - в камыши,
А цыганская дочь - за любимым в ночь
По родству бродяжьей души. 
Так вперед за цыганской звездой кочевой,
На закат, где дрожат паруса,
И глаза глядят с бесприютной тоской
В багровеющие небеса! 
И вдвоем по тропе навстречу судьбе,
Не гадая - в ад или в рай,
Так и надо идти, не страшась пути,
Хоть на край земли, хоть за край. 
Так вперед за цыганской звездой кочевой,
На свиданье с зарей, на восток,
Где, тиха и нежна, розовеет волна,
На рассветный вползая песок! 
Так вперед за цыганской звездой кочевой,
До ревущих южных широт,
Где свирепая буря, как божья метла,
 Океанскую пыль метет! 
Так вперед за цыганской звездой кочевой,
На закат, где дрожат паруса,
И глаза глядят с бесприютной тоской
В багровеющие небеса!   
Павел Луспекаев- Ваше благородие, госпожа удача. 
Ваше благородие госпожа разлука
Мы с тобой друзья давно вот какая штука
Письмецо в конверте погоди не рви
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
Письмецо в конверте погоди не рви
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
*
Ваше благородие госпожа удача
Для кого ты добрая а кому иначе
Девять граммов в сердце постой не зови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
Девять граммов в сердце постой не зови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
*
Ваше благородие госпожа чужбина
Крепко обнимала ты да только не любила
В ласковые сети постой не лови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
В ласковые сети постой не лови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
*
Ваше благородие госпожа кончина
Смертью должен не такой умирать мужчина
Госпожа ответь мне случай назови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
Госпожа ответь мне случай назови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
*
Ваше благородие госпожа победа
Значит моя песенка до конца не спета
Перестаньте черти клясться на крови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви
Перестаньте черти клясться на крови
Не везет мне в смерти повезет в любви

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=34615&track%5Fnumber=06  
Поёт* Хибла Герзмава*   *СЕРЕНАДА* 
О, дитя, под окошком твоим
Я тебе пропою серенаду...
Убаюкана пеньем моим,
Ты найдешь в сновиденьях отраду; 
Пусть твой сон и покой 
В час безмолвный ночной
Нежных звуков лелеют лобзанья! 
Много горестей, много невзгод
В дольнем мире тебя ожидает;
Спи же сладко, пока нет забот
И душа огорчений не знает;
Спи во мраке ночном Безмятежным ты сном,
Спи, не зная земного страданья! 
Пусть твой ангел-хранитель святой,
Милый друг, над тобою летает
И, лелея сон девственный твой,
Песню рая тебе напевает; 
Этой песни святой Отголосок живой
Да дарует тебе упованье! 
Спи же, милая, спи, почивай
Под аккорды моей серенады!
Пусть приснится тебе светлый рай,
Преисполненный вечной отрады!
Пусть твой сон и покой 
В час безмолвный ночной
Нежных звуков лелеют лобзанья! 
5 марта 1882, Палермо

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Поёт* Хибла Герзмава*  *НЕ ВЕТЕР, ВЕЯ С ВЫСОТЫ…  * Музыка Николая Римского-Корсакова
Слова Алексея К. Толстого 
Не ветер, вея с высоты, 
Листов коснулся ночью лунной –
Моей души коснулась ты:
Она тревожна, как листы,
Она, как гусли, многострунна!
Житейский вихрь её терзал
И сокрушительным набегом,
Свистя и воя, струны рвал
И заносил холодным снегом,
Твоя же речь ласкает слух,
Твоё легко прикосновенье,
Как от цветов летящий пух,
Как майской ночи дуновенье.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=11  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01  - *Поёт Владимир Меньшов* RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *Поёт Владимир Меньшов*  *ОНИ СТОЯЛИ НА КОРАБЛЕ У БОРТА…*   Они стояли на корабле у борта, Он перед ней - с протянутой рукой. На ней - красивый шелк, на нем - бушлат потертый, И говорил он ей с улыбкой и мольбой. Он говорил ей: - Туда взгляните, леди, Там в облаках витает альбатрос, Я верю, что любовь моя нас приведет к победе, Хотя вы леди, а я простой матрос!   _Припев:_  А море грозное ревело и стонало, На скалы черные летел за валом вал, Как будто море чьей-то жертвы ожидало, Стальной гигант кренился и стонал!   Но на призыв влюбленного матроса Сказала леди: «Нет!» - потупя в море взор. Любовь вскипела в нем, как крылья альбатроса, И кинул леди он в бушующий простор!   _Припев:_   А море грозное ревело и стонало, На скалы черные летел за валом вал, Как будто море эту жертву принимало, Стальной гигант кренился и стонал!   А поутру, в глухом углу таверны Сидел моряк, пил горький ром, кого-то тихо звал. А море выбросило труп в красивом шелке, На каменный гранит прибрежных диких скал.   _Припев:_   А море грозное ревело и стонало, На скалы черные летел за валом вал, Как будто море новой жертвы ожидало, Стальной гигант кренился и стонал!

----------


## Lampada

*“Поезд Воркута-Ленинград”* (слова и музыка неизвестных авторов) 
Варианты текста: http://www.ngavan.ru/gan/a01/b91/c0000/d0082/ind.shtm 
_________________________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovCxKcs3-TI 
__________________________________________ YouTube - По тундре.Ю.Никулин.avi    Это было весною,
Зеленеющим маем,
Когда тундра оденет
Свой зеленый наряд.
Мы бежали с тобою,
От проклятой погони,
От проклятой погони,
Громких криков «Назад!»
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится поезд
«Воркута – Ленинград».
Мы бежали с тобою
От проклятой погони,
Чтобы нас не настигнул
Пистолета разряд.
Дождик капал на рыло
И на дуло нагана.
Вохра нас окружила,
- Руки вверх! – говорят.
Но они просчитались,
Окруженье пробито.
Кто на смерть смотрит прямо,
Того пулей не взять.
Я сижу в одиночке
И плюю в потолочек.
Пред людьми я виновен,
Перед богом я чист.
Предо мною икона
И запретная зона,
И маячит на вышке
Надоевший чекист.
Мы теперь на свободе,
О которой мечтали,
О которой так много
В лагерях говорят.
Перед нами раскрыты
Необъятные дали.
Нас теперь не настигнет
Пистолета разряд.  __________________________________________________  __________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5pj1KVZ0pQ   Это было весною, в зеленеющем майе,
Когда тундра проснулась, развернулась ковром.
Мы бежали с тобою, замочив вертухая,
Мы бежали из зоны - покати нас шаром.  Мы бежали, два друга, опасаясь тревоги,
Опасаясь погони и криков солдат.  Лебединые стаи нам навстречу летели,
Нам на юг, им на север - каждый хочет в свой дом.
Эта тундра без края, эти редкие ели,
Этот день бесконечный - ног не чуя бредем.  Ветер хлещет по рылам, свищет в дуле нагана,
Лай овчарок все ближе, автоматы стучат.
Я тебя не увижу, моя родная мама,
Вохра нас окружила, "Руки в гору!" - кричат.  В дохлом северном небе ворон кружит и карчет,
Не бывать нам на воле, жизнь прожита зазря.
Мать-старушка узнает и тихонько заплачет:
У всех дети как дети, а ее -- в лагерях.  Поздно ночью затихнет наш барак после шмона,
Мирно спит у параши доходяга марксист.
Предо мной, как икона, запретная зона,
И на вышке все тот же ненавистный чекист.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - *Александр Борисов*  http://www.korneeva.com/mp3/titov/068.mp3    *У ПРУДА*  
Музыка Л. Калишевского
Слова Ф. Кучеревского 
В вечерний час под липами густыми
Мы встретились на берегу пруда,
Как будто никогда друг друга мы не знали
И не встречались никогда.  
Временем сорваны юности розы. 
В память о прошлом – одни только слёзы. 
В память о прошлом – одни только слёзы. 
Скажи мне, друг, зачем ты ищешь встречи
И что влечёт тебя на берега пруда?
Я позабыл тебя, к былому нет возврата,
Оно исчезло навсегда.  
Старостью сорваны юности розы. 
В память о прошлом – одни только слёзы. 
В память о прошлом – одни только слёзы.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - *Александр Борисов*    *Что так сердце растревожено*  *музыка Т. Хренников, слова М. Матусовский* 
Что так сердце, что так сердце растревожено,
Словно ветром тронуло струну.
О любви немало песен сложено,
Я спою тебе спою еще одну.
О любви немало песен сложено,
Я спою тебе спою еще одну. 
По дорожкам где не раз ходили оба мы,
Я брожу мечтая и любя.
Даже солнце светит по-особому
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя.
Даже солнце светит по-особому
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя. 
Все преграды я могу пройти без робости,
В спор вступлю с невзгодою любой.
Укажи мне только лишь на глобусе
Место скорого свидания с тобой.
Укажи мне только лишь на глобусе
Место скорого свидания с тобой. 
Через годы я пройду дорогой смелою,
Поднимусь на крыльях в синеву.
И отныне все, что я ни сделаю,
Светлым именем твоим я назову.
И отныне все, что я ни сделаю.
Светлым именем твоим я назову. 
Посажу я на земле сады весенние,
Зашумят они по всей стране.
А когда придет пора цветения,
Пусть они тебе расскажут обо мне...
А когда придет пора цветения,
Пусть они тебе расскажут обо мне...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube -* Александр Борисов* Утро туманное    *УТРО ТУМАННОЕ*   Муз.В. Абаза, сл.И. Тургенев   
Утро туманное, утро седое.
Нивы печальные, снегом покрытые.  
Нехотя вспомнишь и время былое   
Вспомнишь и лица давно позабытые
Вспомнишь и лица давно позабытые       
Вспомнишь обильные страстные речи
      Взгляды так жадно, так робко ловимые
      Первые встречи последние встречи
      Тихого голоса звуки любимые 
Вспомнишь разлуку с улыбкою странной
      Многое вспомнишь родное далекое,
      Слушая ропот колёс непрестанный,
      Глядя задумчиво в небо широкое

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - *Марина Влади* - За окном черемуха колышется  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwFz2QU2qC8   *За окном черемуха колышется*,
Распуская лепестки свои.
За рекой знакомый голос слышится,
Да поют всю ночьку соловьи. 
Сердце девушки забилось радостно...
Как тепло, как хорошо в саду!..
Жди меня, мой радостный, мой сладостный,
Я в заветный час к тебе приду. 
Ой, зачем тобою сердце вынуто?
Для кого теперь твой блещет взгляд?
Мне не жаль, что я тобой покинута, -
Жаль, что люди много говорят. 
Прямо к речке тропочка проложена.
Спит мальчонка - он не виноват.
Я не буду плакать и печалиться,
Не вернется прошлое назад. 
За окном черемуха колышется,
Осыпая лепестки свои.
За рекой уж голоса не слышатся,
Не поют там больше соловьи...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;*Людмила Зыкина* Тонкая рябина&#x202c;&rlm;   *Тонкая рябина* 
Что стоишь, качаясь,
Тонкая рябина,
Головой склоняясь
До самого тына? 
 А через дорогу,
  За рекой широкой,
  Также одиноко
  Дуб стоит высокий. 
Как бы мне, рябине,
К дубу перебраться,
Я б тогда не стала
Гнуться и качаться. 
Тонкими ветвями
  Я б к нему прижалась
  И с его листами
  День и ночь шепталась. 
Но нельзя рябине
К дубу перебраться...
Знать, ей, сиротине, 
Век одной качаться. 
Что стоишь, качаясь,
  Тонкая рябина,
  Головой склоняясь
  До самого тына?

----------


## Lampada

在平坦的河谷中央[俄] Среди долины ровныя 塔吉扬娜·贝特罗娃演唱 - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

瞧那边有人下了山冈Вот кто—то с горочки спустился情侣舞演唱组演唱 - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

为什么我的心儿这   Что так сердце растревожено...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11TME...eature=related   Берёзы

----------


## Lampada

鄂毕河晚上多么好[苏]Хороши вечера на Оби 伊琳娜·布尔热夫斯卡雅演唱 - YouTube   Хороши вечера на Оби

----------


## Lampada

银婚[苏] Серебряные свадьбы 瓦莲京娜·托尔库诺娃 演唱 - YouTube   Серебряные свадьбы

----------


## Lampada

ДРАГОЦЕННАЯ ТЫ МОЯ ЖЕНЩИНА  
Очарована, околдована,
С ветром в поле когда-то повенчана.
Вся ты словно в оковы закована,
Драгоценная ты моя женщина! 
Не веселая, не печальная,
Словно с темного неба сошедшая,
Ты и песнь моя обручальная,
И звезда ты моя сумасшедшая! 
Я склонюсь над твоими коленями,
Обниму их с неистовой силою,
И слезами, и стихотвореньями
Обожгу тебя добрую милую.. 
Что не сбудется - позабудется,
Что не вспомнится - то не исполнится.
Так чего же ты плачешь красавица?
Или мне это просто чудится! 
Очарована, околдована,
С ветром в поле когда-то повенчана,
Вся ты, словно, в оковы закована
Драгоценная ты моя женщина!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/user/xuefanst.../5/wOL7o8gIpRw   http://www.youtube.com/user/xuefanst.../6/4F92bRlAKUo

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/user/xuefanst...20/dwpXkJc0JTU

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Вы любите меня.*  
Муз. В. Енченко / Сл. Г. Айвазян 
Со мной вы строги. Почему?
Зачем я вас так обожаю?
Я не отдам вас в жизни никому,
Вы любите меня,
Вы любите меня,
Вы любите меня - я знаю!
Вы любите меня, я знаю 
А видимая строгость - ни к чему,
Безумно я без вас скучаю:
Ещё вы не любили ни одну,
Как любите меня,
Как любите меня,
Вы любите меня - я знаю!
Вы любите меня, я знаю 
Так неужели мимо всё пройдёт?
Своей я страсти не скрываю:
Коль я не с вами – пусть любовь умрёт!
Но вы же любите меня,
Вы любите меня,
Вы любите меня - я знаю!
Вы любите меня, я знаю

----------


## Lampada

*По секрету всему свету*
Исп. Геннадий Белов   *На дальней станции сойду**Автор:* муз. В. Шаинский, сл. М. Танич 
Проигрыш:Gm Dm D# Dm A Dm 
Dm
Hа дальней станции сойду -
                   F   A
Тpава — по пояс,
         Dm         C               F
И хоpошо с былым наедине
       D          Gm                                  Dm
Бpодить в полях, ничем, ничем не беспокоясь,
              A                         Cm               
По васильковой cиней тишине.
D               Gm                                      Dm
Бpодить в полях, ничем, ничем не беспокоясь,
              D#         Dm   A    Dm
По васильковой cиней тишине. 
Hа дальней станции сойду -
Запахнет медом,
Живой воды попью у жуpавля!
Тут все мое, и мы, и мы отсюда pодом:
И васильки, и я, и тополя. 
Hа дальней станции сойду,
Hеобходимо
С высокой ветки в детство заглянуть...
Ты мне опять позволь, позволь, мой кpай родимый,
Быть посвященным в эту тишину! 
Hа дальней станции сойду,
Тpава — по пояс,
Зайду в тpаву, как в моpе босиком!
И без меня обpатный cкоpый-скоpый поезд
Растает где-то в шуме гоpодском.

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/gonch-an/view/1130/#   http://video.mail.ru/mail/vladimir-lebedin/1688/72.html   Записка *Музыка: Н.Бродский 
Исп.: Клавдия Шульженко*  Я вчера нашла совсем случайно У себя в шкафу, где Моцарт и Григ, То, что много лет хранила тайно В тёмных корешках пожелтевших книг...  Вашу записку в несколько строчек, Те, что я прочла в тиши, Ветку сирени, Смятый платочек - Мир моих надежд, моей души... Наивный мир наивных лет, Забытых дней забавный след,- Всё, что волновать меня могло В семнадцать лет... Ваша записка в несколько строчек... Где Вы, мой далёкий друг, теперь?  Дни сменяют дни, и в этот вечер, Если о былом честно говорить, Мне сегодня вам ответить нечем... Так зачем в шкафу и в душе хранить...  Вашу записку в несколько строчек, Те, что я прочла в тиши, Ветку сирени, Смятый платочек - Мир моих надежд, моей души... Наивный мир наивных лет, Забытых дней забавный след,- Всё, что волновать меня могло В семнадцать лет... Ваша записка в несколько строчек... О, я давным-давно не та...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 5, 2012 by *pustinnik50* Видеоклип. Музыка Б. Терентьев, слова М. Исаковский.   *Каникулы, каникулы...* 
За окошком в белом поле –
Сумрак, ветер, снеговей...
Ты сидишь, наверно, в школе,
В светлой комнатке своей. 
Зимний вечер коротая,
Наклонилась над столом:
То ли пишешь, то ль читаешь,
То ли думаешь о чем. 
Кончен день – и в классах пусто,
В старом доме тишина,
И тебе немножко грустно,
Что сегодня ты одна. 
Из-за ветра, из-за вьюги
Опустели все пути,
Не придут к тебе подруги
Вместе вечер провести. 
Замела метель дорожки, –
Пробираться нелегко.
Но огонь в твоем окошке
Виден очень далеко.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Bronisliva on Mar 16, 2010 Георгий Виноградов 
 Зачем смеяться? 
 Альберт Гаррис (Аарон Хекельман) - Ю.Цейтлин     
Зачем смеяться, если сердцу больно? 
Зачем встречаться, коль грустишь со мной?
Зачем играть в любовь и улыбаться,
Когда ты день и ночь мечтаешь о другом?

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* Bronisliva* on Apr 19, 2011 *Зинаида Невская*     *Пусть дни проходят**Музыка Б. Терентьева, 
слова И. Финка* 
Мы с тобой не первый год встречаем,
Много весен улыбалось нам,
Если грустно - вместе мы скучаем,
Радость тоже делим пополам.
Ничего, что ты пришел усталый,
Что на лбу морщинка залегла,
Я тебя, родной мой, ожидала,
Столько слов хороших сберегла...    _Припев:_ 
Пусть дни проходят, спешит за годом год, -
Когда минутка грустная придет,
Я обниму тебя, в глаза тебе взгляну,
Спрошу: "Ты помнишь первую весну,
Наш первый вечер и обрыв к реке,
И чью-то песню где-то вдалеке?"
Мы нежность ночи той с годами не сожгли,
Мы эту песню в сердце сберегли.  
И тебя по-прежнему люблю я,
Так люблю, что ты не знаешь сам.
Я тебя немножечко ревную
К совещаньям, книгам и друзьям.
Ты такой, как был, неутомимый,
Лишь виски оделись сединой,
И гордишься ты своей любимой,
Ты гордишься сыном и женой. _
Припев._

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 21, 2012 by pustinnik50 Из фильма-концерта "Из антологии русского романса". 1977 г. 
Музыка П. Булахов, слова Н. Греков.        *Константин Плужников Свидание*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 11, 2012 by 783nata Музыка Григорий Пономаренко, слова Нинель Мордовина. 
Поёт *Зинаида Ивановна Кириллова*     *Песня про маму.* 
За окошком вьюга белая,
День давно уже погас.
Что теперь ты, мама, делаешь,
Что ты думаешь сейчас? 
Припев:
Мне бы сесть с тобою рядышком,
Горечь выплакать тайком.
Отогрей, родная матушка,
Душу теплым шепотком. 
Может быть, тоской окована,
Тоже смотришь за окно:
Опустели наши комнаты,
Дети выросли давно. 
Припев:
Мне бы сесть с тобою рядышком,
Горечь выплакать тайком.
Отогрей, родная матушка,
Душу теплым шепотком. 
А зима стоит суровая...
Как ты там живешь одна?
Не дымит ли печка новая,
Жарко ль топится она? 
Припев:
Мне бы сесть с тобою рядышком,
Горечь выплакать тайком.
Отогрей, родная матушка,
Душу теплым шепотком.

----------


## Lampada

*КАК МНОГО БЫЛО В ЖИЗНИ ВСЯКОГО* 
Музыка Вениамина Баснера
Слова Михаила Матусовского  
Как много бы-, как много было в жизни всякого,
Какой ужа-, какой ужасный пройден путь.
Теперь уж по-, теперь уж поздно то оплакивать,
Чего обратно не вернуть.  
И, потрясен, и, потрясен картиной тяжкою,
Курю на на-, курю на нарах, всё кляня.
И вместе с ка-, и вместе с каждою затяжкою
Уходят годы от меня.

----------


## Lampada

*Любовь Бажина  
Течёт Волга*        Published on Aug 23, 2012 by *pustinnik50* Из т/ф "С тобой, Россия". 1965 г. 
Музыка - М. Фрадкин, 
слова - Л. Ошанин.

----------


## Lampada

** Published on Aug 24, 2012 by *pustinnik50 
Аркадий Райкин*   *Песня влюблённого пожарного*   Музыка Б. Мокроусова
Слова С. Смирнова 
Отчего, почему
Грустно парню одному?
Не сидится, не лежится,
Не гуляется ему.
Потерял он покой,
На себя махнул рукой.
Ой, как трудно человеку
В ситуации такой.  _Припев:_ 
Нет дыма без огня,
Ты в сердце у меня.
И я, как таковой,
Буквально сам не свой.
Ты ласточка моя,
Ты зорька ясная,
Ты, в общем, самая
Огнеопасная! 
Не серчай, не спеши,
Объяснится разреши.
Твои очи, между прочим,
Просто дивно хороши.
Я печаль пью до дна,
Я хмелею без вина.
И в моем воображенье
Неизменно ты одна. 
Ты рукой не маши,
Как тут быть – сама реши.
Обрати свое вниманье
На пожар моей души!
От тебя в стороне
Я горю наедине.
Никакой огнетушитель
Не поможет больше мне! 
1954

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Moscowguitarclub on Feb 9, 2012   Романс "Калитка", 
А. Фет "Встречу ль яркую в небе зарю..."
Исполняет *Алексей Покровский* в сопровождении инструментального ансамбля под управлением А. Цадиковского и трио в составе:
Минеев В. П. - балалайка
Чернов Ю. В. - гитара
Шумеев Л. Т. - гитара

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Moscowguitarclub* on Feb 13, 2012   И. Тургенев "Утро туманное, утро седое" ("В дороге").
Исполняет *Алексей Покровский* в сопровождении инструментального ансамбля под управлением А. Цадиковского и трио в составе:
Минеев В. П. - балалайка
Чернов Ю. В. - гитара
Шумеев Л. Т. - гитара

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 25, 2012 by *pustinnik50*
Из фильма-концерта "Споёмте, друзья", посвящённого творчеству композитора В. П. Соловьёва-Седого. 1974 г. 
 Музыка В. Соловьёв-Седой, слова М. Исаковский.   *Валентин Никулин   Услышь меня, хорошая * Услышь меня, хорошая,
Услышь меня, красивая -
Заря моя вечерняя,
Любовь неугасимая! 
Иду я вдоль по улице,
А месяц в небе светится,
А месяц в небе светится,
Чтоб нам с тобою встретиться. 
Еще косою острою
В лугах трава не скошена,
Еще не вся черемуха
В твое окошко брошена; 
Еще не скоро молодость
Да с нами распрощается.
Люби ж, покуда любится,
Встречай, пока встречается. 
Встречай меня, хорошая,
Встречай меня, красивая -
Заря моя вечерняя,
Любовь неугасимая! 
24 июля 1945

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 10, 2012 by *pustinnik50* Запись с телевизионной передачи "Звёзды не гаснут". 
1997 г. 
Музыка В. Козин, слова Е. Белогорская.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *german300436* on Nov 26, 2010 
Фотографии киноактрисы Ирины Алфёровой   *Скажите, почему?* 
Вчера я видел вас случайно,
Об этом знали вы едва ль.
Следил за вами я всё время тайно,
Взгляд ваш туманила печаль.  
Нахлынули воспоминанья,
Воскресли чары прежних дней,
И пламя прежнего желанья
Зажглось опять в груди моей. 
Скажите, почему нас с вами разлучили,
Зачем навек ушли вы от меня.
Ведь знаю я, что вы меня любили,
Но вы ушли, скажите почему. 
Скажите почему нас с вами разлучили,
Зачем навек ушли вы от меня,
Ведь знаю я, что вы меня любили,
Но вы ушли, скажите почему.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   
Поёт Иван Козловский  *ИЗ ГЕТЕ* 
     Горные вершины
     Спят во тьме ночной;
     Тихие долины
     Полны свежей мглой;
     Не пылит дорога,
     Не дрожат листы...
     Подожди немного,
     Отдохнешь и ты.

----------


## mishau_

Романс Матроскина из м/ф "Зима в Простоквашино"    
А я все чаще замечаю,
Что меня как будто кто-то подменил
О морях и не мечтаю
Телевизор мне природу заменил
Что было вчера, то забыть мне пора
С завтрашнего дня, с завтрашнего дня
Ни соседям, ни друзьям, никому 
Не узнать меня, не узнать меня

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *Остановите музыку * Автор текста (слов): Харитонов В. 
Композитор (музыка): Тухманов Д.  
А я стою, чего-то жду,
а музыка играет и играет.
безумно я люблю девчонку ту,
которая меня не замечает. 
Остановите музыку! Остановите музыку!
Прошу вас я, прошу вас я,
С другим танцует девушка моя. 
А звёзды мне в глаза пылят,
Наверное, звездный танец нынче в моде.
Вот из-под ног моих земля,
Мне кажется, как буд-то бы уходит. 
Припев 
Среди одних ночных огней,
Хочу остаться с ней наедине я.
Я не могу сказать, когда ко мне
Пришла такая хрупкая идея.

----------


## Lampada

*     * Published on May 20, 2012 by *pustinnik50  * Из фильма-концерта "Песни Эдуарда Колмановского". 1978 г. 
Музыка Э. Колмановский, слова В. Татаринов.  *
Геннадий Белов  
Возьми моё сердце *  
Что-то сердце моё стало вдруг побаливать,
видно нужно сердце чем-нибудь побаловать.
Не врачами да больничными палатами,
а очами под ресницами крылатыми. 
Песню помню я с детства и верится 
мне в напев немудрённый её: 
Возьми моё сердце, возьми моё сердце!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё! 
И когда все мои муки перечуствуешь,
мне тогда моим ты сердцем посочуствуешь.
Всё поймёшь, ну а потом от понимания,
до любви самой дорожка будет малая. 
Как запляшет, заплачет метелица,
твоим голосом вдруг запоёт: 
Возьми моё сердце, возьми моё сердце!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё! 
Хоть приносят нам сердца мученья вечные,
нам завидуют недаром безсердечные.
До краёв любовью жизнь твоя наполнится.
Всё пройдёт, всё канет, это лишь запомнится. 
Бьётся сердце, на счастье надеется,
всё вокруг вместе с нами поёт: 
Возьми моё сердце, возьми моё сердце!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё!
Возьми ж моё сердце! Дай мне твоё! 
Дай мне твоё!!!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 25, 2012 by pustinnik50 Музыка - А. Петров, слова - Л. Куклин.   
Валентина Дворянинова 
Песня о первой любви

----------


## Lampada



----------


## pushvv

Отчего же не вспомнили Вертинского? По-моему он великолепен.   Александр Вертинский - Шарманщик - YouTube Александр Вертинский - Мадам, уже падают листья - YouTube

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on Dec 23, 2012 by *Иосиф Гаагин*   
Т.Сёмина, Л.Куравлёв   *Песня о подруге   * Как взять себя в руки,
 Скажите вы мне,
 Женат на подруге,
 А ходит ко мне.
 Придёт и вздыхает,
 Со мною побудь,
 И сил не хватает
 Его оттолкнуть.
 Придёт и вздыхает,
 Со мною побудь,
 И сил не хватает
 Его оттолкнуть. 
Сама не могу я
 Понять одного,
 Зачем каждый вечер
 Встречаю его.
 Мне больно и стыдно
 В душе перед ней,
 Ни в чём неповинной
 Подругой моей.
 Мне больно и стыдно
 В душе перед ней,
 Ни в чём неповинной
 Подругой моей. 
Ничуть я не рада
 Стоять на пути,
 Давно бы мне надо
 С дороги уйти.
 Давно бы мне надо,
 А я не иду,
 Чего-то всё медлю,
 Чего-то всё жду.
 Давно бы мне надо,
 А я не иду,
 Чего-то всё медлю,
 Чего-то всё жду. 
Давно бы мне надо,
 А я не иду,
 Чего-то всё медлю,
 Чего-то всё жду.

----------


## Lampada

*Белый танец*       слова И. Шаферана
муз. Д. Тухманова     
Музыка вновь слышна       
Встал пианист и танец назвал.
И на глазах у всех 
  К вам я сейчас  иду  через зал 
Припев:
Я  пригласить хочу на танец
Вас, и только вас,    
И не случайно этот танец - вальс. 
Вихрем закружит белый танец            
Ох, и удружит белый танец,               
Eсли подружит белый танец нас!         
Вальс над землёй плывет,
Добрый, как друг и белый, как снег.
Может быть, этот вальс,
Hам предстоит запомнить навек. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Автор текста Бернс Р.
Композитор Титов В. 
«Любовь и бедность» 
Из фильма "Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя!"
___________________
Любовь и бедность навсегда
Меня поймали в сети.
Но мне и бедность не беда,
Не будь любви на свете.
Зачем разлучница судьба
Всегда любви помеха?
И почему любовь раба
Богатства и успеха? 
Богатство, честь, в конце концов,
Приносят мало счастья,
И жаль мне трусов и глупцов,
Что их покорны власти.
Твои глаза горят в ответ,
Когда теряю ум я,
А на устах твоих совет -
Хранить благоразумье. 
На свете счастлив тот бедняк
С его простой любовью,
Кто не завидует никак
Богатому сословью.
Ну почему жестокий рок
Всегда любви помеха?
И не цветёт любви цветок
Без славы и успеха?

----------


## Lampada

Published on Dec 29, 2012 by *pustinnik50*   *Майя Кристалинская   * Музыка - О. Фельцман, слова - М. Лисянский.  *Добрый вечер* 
В синем небе звёздный путь уже намечен,
И приходит к добрым людям добрый вечер.  _Припев:_
В городах и полях, в небесах и морях -
Добрый вечер, добрый вечер!
Молодым и седым, незнакомым и родным - 
Добрый вечер, добрый вечер!
Опускается звезда тебе на плечи,
И любимый произносит: - Добрый вечер! _
Припев._ 
Наша юность верит в дружеские встречи,
В добрый путь, и в добрый день, и в добрый вечер. _
Припев._ 
Пусть летит вам эта музыка навстречу
И повсюду говорит вам: - Добрый вечер!_ 
Припев__._

----------


## Lampada

Видео больше нет.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Седьмая Вода - Колокольчик  *Uploaded on Apr 11, 2011 by maxvol777* слова и музыка Е. Юрьева  *В лунном сиянии снег серебрится*,
Вдоль по дороге троечка мчится.
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь —
Колокольчик звенит,
Этот звон, этот звон
О любви говорит. 
В лунном сиянии ранней весною
Помнятся встречи, друг мой, с тобою.
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь —
Колокольчик звенел,
Этот звон, этот звон
О любви сладко пел. 
Помнятся гости шумной толпою,
Личико милой с белой фатою.
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь —
Звон бокалов шумит,
С молодою женой
Мой соперник стоит.

----------


## Lampada

*Uploaded on Feb 21, 2011*            Анатолий Руденко - Не шуми, не волнуйся дубравушка (OST Вчера закончилась война) 
Не шуми, не волнуйся, дубравушка,
Ты замри под луною река.
Отдохнет от забот моя любушка,
Ну, а я ей спою пока.
На заре не спеши , солнце ясное,
Луч небесный не жди облака.
Пусть поспит до утра моя любушка,
Ну, а я ей спою пока.
Я спою песню ей колыбельную,
Степь туманом я ей постелю
И слова подберу неподдельные -
Все о том, как её я люблю.
Буду петь о любви тихим шепотом,
Пролетит ночь на крыльях мечты.
Я готов повторять от темна до зари:
Я люблю, а любовь это ты.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Музыка  С. Адамо 
 русский текст  Д. Иванов    *Падает снет* 
Мороз проклятый заморозил все слова
Снег словно вата каждый звук заковал
И не жди до лета 
На любовь ответа
Песня ведь любая
В снегу утопает 
Падай, падай тихий снег
Падай, падай, как во сне
Пусть метель седая
Твой след заметает 
Падает снег..
Это снег нашей разлуки
Я жду напрасно, ты не придешь 
И не жди до лета 
На любовь ответа
Песня ведь любая
В снегу утопает 
Падай, падай тихий снег
Падай, падай, как во сне
Пусть метель седая
Твой след заметает

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Эмиль Горовец   *«На седьмом этаже»* 
Иду я бульваром знакомым,
Вот новый наш дом,
Три окна горят в вышине.
Я знаю, что ты уже дома,
И это наш свет
На седьмом этаже. 
Я знаю, что ты уже дома,
И это наш свет
На седьмом этаже.
Не мало дорог за плечами
В пургу и мороз
На Амуре и Иртыше.
Там песня шагала за нами,
Теперь она здесь,
На седьмом этаже. 
Там сын наш,
Ты в нём повторилась.
Улыбка и взгляд,
Всё твоё живёт в малыше.
Хочу я, чтоб солнце
Приснилось
Ему в этот миг
На седьмом этаже. 
Иду я ночною порою,
Вот новый наш дом,
Три окна горят в вышине.
Лечу я на небо седьмое,
Где ты меня ждёшь
На седьмом этаже.
Лечу я на небо седьмое,
Где ты меня ждёшь
На седьмом этаже.
Где ты меня ждёшь
На седьмом этаже.
Где ты меня ждёшь
На седьмом этаже.

----------


## Lampada

_
Тысячу дней я прождать готов, 
Чтобы однажды услышать звук твоих шагов.
Счастье, ну что же ты медлишь,
Скорее откликнись на зов._ 
...

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jan  2, 2013 
Поёт Эмиль Горовец* *"Путники в ночи".* 
 Музыка Б. Кемпферта. Слова М. Подберезского

----------


## Lampada

*Тёмная ночь - Марк Бернес*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlC1E7jj_Ww  - Поёт Людмила Гурченко     
Published on Mar 27, 2013 by Andrey Quoc  *Старые слова * 
Музыка: О. Фельцман; Слова: Р. Рождественский  
Три слова, будто три огня, 
Придут к тебе средь бела дня. 
Придут к тебе порой ночной, 
Огромные, как шар земной. 
Как будто парус кораблю, 
Три слова: "Я тебя люблю". 
Какие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова!  
Три слова, вечных, как весна, 
Такая сила им дана. 
Три слова - и одна судьба, 
Одна мечта, одна тропа. 
И вот однажды, всё стёрпя, 
Ты скажешь: "Я люблю тебя ".
Такие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова!  
Три слова, будто три зари, 
Ты их погромче повтори. 
Они тебе не зря сейчас 
Понятны стали в первый раз! 
Они летят издалека, 
Сердца пронзая и века. 
Какие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова!

----------


## Lampada

*Иван Козловский* 
Published on May 24, 2013 by  *pustinnik50*  
Музыка - А. Варламов, слова - С. Стромилов  *То не ветер ветку клонит,* Не дубравушка шумит, –
То моё сердечко ноет,
Как осенний лист, дрожит. 
Извела меня кручина,
Подколодная змея!..
Догорай, моя лучина,
Догорю с тобой и я! 
Не житьё мне здесь без милой:
С кем теперь идти к венцу?
Знать, судил мне рок с могилой
Обручиться молодцу. 
Расступись, земля сырая,
Дай мне, молодцу, покой.
Приюти меня, родная,
В тесной келье гробовой!

----------


## Lampada

*Алексей Покровский*   *Николай Рубцов*  *УЛЕТЕЛИ ЛИСТЬЯ*  Улетели листья                         с тополей -
Повторилась в мире неизбежность...
Не жалей ты листья, не жалей,
А жалей любовь мою и нежность!
Пусть деревья голые стоят,
Не кляни ты шумные метели!
Разве в этом кто-то виноват,
Что с деревьев листья                                   улетели?

----------


## wanja

*Николай Носков.  * *Романс*  
Бальчев А. / Гумилев Н. 
Однообразные мелькают все с той же болью дни мои,
Как будто розы опадают и умирают соловьи,
Но и она печальна тоже мне приказавшая любовь
И под ее атласной кожей, и под ее атласной кожей,
Бежит отравленная кровь, бежит отравленная кровь 
И если я живу на свете, то только лишь из-за мечты
И оба как слепые дети пойдем на горные хребты
Туда, где есть лишь только грезы
В край самых белых облаков
Искать увянувшие розы, искать увянувшие розы
И слушать мертвых соловьев 
Однообразные мелькают все с той же болью дни мои,
Как будто розы опадают и умирают соловьи,
Но и она печальна тоже мне приказавшая любовь
И под ее атласной кожей, и под ее атласной кожей
Бежит отравленная кровь, бежит отравленная кровь

----------


## Lampada

Соломон Хромченко   *Только раз...* 
(муз. Бориса Фомина - ст. Павла Германа)  
День и ночь роняет сердце ласку, 
День и ночь кружится голова, 
День и ночь взволнованною сказкой 
Мне звучат твои слова: 
Только раз бывают в жизни встречи, 
Только раз судьбою рвётся нить, 
Только раз в холодный зимний вечер 
Мне так хочется любить!  
Стынет луч осеннего заката, 
Синевой окутаны цветы. 
Где же ты, желанная когда-то, 
Где же ты, дарившая мечты?! 
Только раз бывают в жизни встречи, 
Только раз судьбою рвётся нить, 
Только раз в холодный зимний вечер 
Мне так хочется любить!..

----------


## wanja

Николай Носков *
Свеча горела*
Слова* - Б. Пастернак*  Мело, мело по всей земле
   Во все пределы.
   Свеча горела на столе,
   Свеча горела. 
   Как летом роем мошкара
   Летит на пламя,
   Слетались хлопья со двора
   К оконной раме. 
   Метель лепила на стекле
   Кружки и стрелы.
   Свеча горела на столе,
   Свеча горела. 
   На озаренный потолок
   Ложились тени,
   Скрещенья рук, скрещенья ног,
   Судьбы скрещенья. 
   И падали два башмачка
   Со стуком на пол.
   И воск слезами с ночника
   На платье капал. 
   И все терялось в снежной мгле
   Седой и белой.
   Свеча горела на столе,
   Свеча горела. 
   На свечку дуло из угла,
   И жар соблазна
   Вздымал, как ангел, два крыла
   Крестообразно. 
   Мело весь месяц в феврале,
   И то и дело
   Свеча горела на столе,
   Свеча горела.

----------


## Lampada

Ты стоишь у окна, небосвод высок и светел.
Ты стоишь и грустишь и не знаешь от чего 
Потому что опять он прошёл и не заметил,
Как ты любишь его, как тоскуешь без него. 
Потому что опять он прошёл и не заметил,
Как ты любишь его, как тоскуешь без него. 
Ты скажи, расскажи, разве в нём одном отрада,
Или просто тебе стало холодно одной?
Может, просто тепла твоему сердечку надо,
Чтоб не ждать, не страдать и не плакать под луной.
Может, просто тепла твоему сердечку надо,
Чтоб не ждать, не страдать и не плакать под луной. 
Всё пройдёт, всё уйдёт, будет поздно или рано,
Словно сон - дальний сон, этот вечер голубой,
Так не плачь, не грусти, как царевна-несмеяна,
Это глупое детство прощается с тобой.
Так не плачь, не грусти, как царевна-несмеяна,
Это милое детство прощается с тобой

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Не уходи... Ещё сады не засыпали... Ещё земля Следы бережёт... Не уходи... Ещё в домах смеются окна... Ты слышишь?.. Это музыка!  Простись со мной, Ты простись со мной – Полночью, Только полночью – А ночи сегодня не будет... Будет музыка!  Ночи не будет – Будет вечная музыка... Скорби не будет – Будет музыка... Смерти не будет – Будет музыка! Музыка навсегда...  Ты... слышишь?.. Это музыка...  Не уходи – Ведь так легко уходят люди, Одна земля Следы бережёт... Не уходи – Здесь каждый звук об этом просит, Ты слышишь?.. Это музыка!  Простись со мной, Ты простись со мной – Полночью, Только полночью – А ночи сегодня не будет... Будет музыка!  Ночи не будет – Будет вечная музыка... Скорби не будет – Будет музыка... Смерти не будет – Будет музыка! Музыка навсегда...  Ты... слышишь?.. Это музыка...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Цветаева Марина*** * *
Мне тебя уже не надо…*Мне тебя уже не надо, 
Милый – и не оттого что 
С первой почтой – не писал.  
И не оттого что эти 
Строки, писанные с грустью, 
Будешь разбирать – смеясь.  
(Писанные мной одною – 
Одному тебе! – впервые! – 
Расколдуешь – не один.)  
И не оттого что кудри 
До щеки коснутся – мастер 
Я сама читать вдвоем! –  
И не оттого что вместе 
- Над неясностью заглавных! – 
Вы вздохнете, наклонясь.  
И не оттого что дружно 
Веки вдруг смежатся – труден 
Почерк,- да к тому – стихи!  
Нет, дружочек! – Это проще, 
Это пуще, чем досада:  
Мне тебя уже не надо – 
Оттого что – оттого что – 
Мне тебя уже не надо!

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Наргиз Закирова*  Улетаешь, мой любимый, улетаешь, Улетаешь в неоглядную дорогу. Оставляешь, мой любимый, оставляешь, Оставляешь мне разлуку и тревогу. Улетаешь от меня ты, улетаешь, А мне кажется, что быть того не может. Ты не знаешь, ты совсем еще не знаешь, Что ты в жизни всей мне жизни всей﻿ дороже.   Припев: 
Не﻿ забывай, где б ты ни был, любимый мой, Близко, далеко ли, помни меня. Не забывай в самый солнечный день, Ночью самой глубокою, помни меня. Не забывай, если даже дороги Продлят расставание, помни меня, Чтобы стало счастливым мое ожидание, Помни меня.  
Улетаешь, за тобой мне не умчаться, Улетаешь и уносишь мое сердце, Не успела я тобой﻿ налюбоваться, Не успела я теплом твоим согреться. Расставаясь, не прощаюсь я с тобою, Каждый миг со мною рядом ты незримо, Буду я смотреть на небо голубое И молить: «Ты возвращайся, мой любимый».

----------


## Suobig

I'll add references for these romances later. Only text now   *              Дорожная песня* _(из к/ф "Нас венчали не в церкви" муз. Исаак Шварц, ст. Булат Окуджава)_    
Ещё он не сшит, твой наряд подвенечный,
И хор в нашу честь не споёт,
А время торопит, возница беспечный,
И просятся кони в полёт.
И просятся кони в полёт. 
Ах, только бы тройка не сбилась бы с круга,
Бубенчик не смолк под дугой,
Две вечных подруги - любовь и разлука
Не ходят одна без другой.
Две вечных подруги - любовь и разлука
Не ходят одна без другой. 
Мы сами раскрыли ворота, мы сами 
Счастливую тройку впрягли,
И вот уже что-то сияет пред нами,
Но что-то погасло вдали.
Но что-то погасло вдали. 
Святая наука расслышать друг друга
Сквозь ветер на все времена,
Две странницы вечных - любовь и разлука
Поделятся с нами сполна.
Две странницы вечных - любовь и разлука
Поделятся с нами сполна. 
Чем дольше живём мы, тем годы короче,
Тем слаще друзей голоса,
Ах, только б не смолк под дугой колокольчик,
Глаза бы глядели в глаза.
Глаза бы глядели в глаза. 
То берег, то море, то солнце, то вьюга,
То ласточки, то воронье,
Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука
Проходят сквозь сердце моё.
Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука
Проходят сквозь сердце моё.

----------


## Suobig

*Ямщик, не гони лошадей* _(муз. Яков Фельдман, ст. Николай фон Риттер)_    
Как грустно, туманно кругом,
Тосклив, безотраден мой путь,
А прошлое кажется сном,
Томит наболевшую грудь!  _Припев:_
Ямщик, не гони лошадей!
Мне некуда больше спешить,
Мне некого больше любить,
Ямщик, не гони лошадей! 
Как жажду средь мрачных равнин,
Измену забыть и любовь,
Но память, мой злой властелин,
Всё будит минувшее вновь!  _Припев_ 
Всё было лишь ложь и обман…
Прощай, и мечты и покой!
А боль не закрывшихся ран
Останется вечно со мной.  _Припев_

----------


## Suobig

*      Дорогой длинною* _(муз. Борис Фомин, ст. Константин Подревский)_    
Ехали на тройке с бубенцами,
А вдали мелькали огоньки…
Кабы мне соколики за вами
Душу бы развеять от тоски!  _Припев:_ 
Дорогой длинною, да ночкой лунною,            
Да с песней той, что вдаль летит звеня,
Да с той старинною, с той семиструнною,
Что по ночам так мучила меня! 
Да выходит, пели мы задаром,
Понапрасну ночь за ночью жгли.
Если мы покончили со старым,
То и ночи эти отошли!  _Припев_ 
В даль родную новыми путями
Нам отныне ехать суждено!
Ехали на тройке с бубенцами,
Да теперь проехали давно!  _Припев_

----------


## Suobig

*Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной* _(муз. Микаэл Таривердиев, ст. Марина Цветаева, из к/ф "Ирония судьбы")_     
Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной,
Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами!

----------


## Suobig

*У беды глаза зеленые* _(муз. Евгений Птичкин, ст. Татьяна Коршилова)_    
У беды глаза зелёные 
Не простят не пощадят 
С головой иду склонённою 
Виноватый прячу взгляд  
В поле ласковое выйду я 
И заплачу над собой 
Кто же боль такую выдумал 
И за что мне эта боль  
Я не думал просто вышло так 
По судьбе не по злобе 
Не тобой рубашка вышита 
Чтоб я нравился тебе  
И не ты со мною об руку 
Из гостей идёшь домой 
И нельзя мне даже облаком 
Плыть по небу над тобой  
В нашу пору мы не встретились 
Свадьбы сыграны давно 
Для тебя быть лишним третьим мне 
Знать навеки суждено  
Ночи ночи раскалённые 
Сон травою шелестят 
У беды глаза зелёные 
Неотступные глядят

----------


## Lampada

Автор музыки Ян Френкель, исполнитель Аида Ведищева, автор слов Инна Гофф.   *Осень* 
Скоро осень, за окнами август,
От дождя потемнели кусты,
И я знаю, что я тебе нравлюсь,
Как когда-то мне нравился ты. 
Отчего же тоска тебя гложет?
Отчего ты так грустен со мной?
Разве в августе сбыться не может,
Что сбывается ранней весной? 
За окошком краснеют рябины,
Дождь в окошко стучит без конца.
Ах, как жаль, что иные обиды
Забывать не умеют сердца! 
Не напрасно тоска тебя гложет,
Не напрасно ты грустен со мной,
Видно в августе сбыться не может,
Что сбывается ранней весной? 
Скоро осень, за окнами август,
От дожд потемнели кусты,
И я знаю, что я тебе нравлюсь,
Как когда-то мне нравился ты.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Сергей Волчков*   
Автор текста: Евгений Агранович
Автор музыки: Татьяна Камышева 
Любовь – оружию подстать, 
За саблю держимся вдвоем:
Причем один за рукоять, 
Ну а другой - за острие.  
Любовь стараясь оттолкнуть, 
На саблю давим мы вдвоем: 
Один – эфесом другу в грудь, 
Другой – под сердце острием.  
Любовь стараясь удержать, 
За саблю тянем мы вдвоем: 
Один к себе – за рукоять, 
Другой к себе – за острие.  
Но тот, кто лезвие рукой 
Не в силах больше удержать, 
Когда-нибудь, в любви иной 
Возьмет охотно рукоять.  
И рук, сжимающих металл, 
Ему ничуть не будет жаль, 
Как будто сам не испытал, 
Как режет сталь… как ранит сталь 
И рук, сжимающих металл,
Ему ничуть не будет жаль, 
Как будто сам не испытал, 
Как режет сталь… как режет сталь 
Любовь – оружию подстать, 
За саблю держимся вдвоем:
Причем один за рукоять, 
Ну а другой...

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Сергей Волчков*

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Сергей Волчков*

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Волчков и Филипп Черкасов - Песня Николки*   
Цыганская песня 
У цыгана жизнь кочевая -
это всем известно давно,
для него вода ключевая 
слаще, чем хмельное вино. 
припев:
Костер - не костер, если нет огня,
цыган - не цыган, если нет коня,
нипочем тумана серый дым
рядом с другом верным вороным! 
В роще прячется крутоярый,
рыжий, как подсолнухи, день.
Если под рукой нет гитары -
пригодятся струны дождей! 
припев (тот же) 
Над кибитками вьются ветры,
на заре поют соловьи.
Если влюбится безответно -
то умрет цыган от любви! 
припев (тот же)

----------


## Lampada

*Яак Йоала  
Песня о моей любви*

----------


## Lampada

*Маргарита НИКОЛОВА (Болгария) - Август*

----------


## diogen_

*На старинном Иркутском вокзале.* Народный романс)

----------


## Lampada

*Сладка ягода*  
Сладка ягода в лес поманит,
Щедрой спелостью удивит,
Сладка ягода одурманит,
Горька ягода отрезвит.
Ой, крута судьба, словно горка,
Доняла она, извела. 
Сладкой ягоды - только горстка,
Горькой ягоды - два ведра.
Я не ведаю, что со мною,
Для чего она так растёт.
Сладка ягода - лишь весною,
Горька ягода - круглый год. 
Сладка ягода - лишь весною,
Горька ягода - круглый год.
Над бедой моей ты посмейся,
Погляди мне вслед из окна.
Сладку ягоду рвали вместе,
Горьку ягоду - я одна.
Сладку ягоду рвали вместе,
Горьку ягоду - я одна.

----------


## Lampada

Стихи БЕЛЛЫ АХМАДУЛИНОЙ
Музыка АНДРЕЯ ПЕТРОВА  
* * *  
Не довольно ли нам пререкаться,
Не пора ли предаться любви,
Чем старинней наивность романса,
Тем живее его соловьи.
Толь в расцвете судьбы, толь на склоне
Что я знаю про век и про дни,
Отвори мне калитку в былое,
И былым мое время продли. 
Наше ныне нас нежит и рушит,
Но туманы сирени висят.
И в мантилье из сумрачных кружев
Кто-то вечно спускается в сад.
Как влюблен он, и нежен, и статен,
О, накинь, отвори, поспеши,
Можно все расточить и растратить,
Но любви не отнять у души. 
Отражен иль исторгнут роялем
Свет луны - это тайна для глаз,
Но поющий всегда отворяет
То, что было закрыто для нас.
Блик рассвета касается лика,
Мне спасительны песни твои,
И куда б ни вела та калитка,
Подари, не томи, отвори,
И куда б ни вела та калитка,
Подари, не томи, отвори.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир ТРОШИН - Скажите, почему?*

----------


## Lampada

СИЛУЭТ (Ю. Глаголева - Н. Шулико)  В тот час, когда над седым утёсом, Немые звёзды льют бледный свет. Я часто вижу чёрные косы, И неподвижный твой силуэт.  Ты в даль морскую глядишь безмолвно, Зовёшь кого - ли, грустишь о чём! Твоей печали внимают волны, Да месяц тонкий с косым лучом.  И мне печально, ты так похожа, На ту, что в сердце моём жива. Зачем же образ далёкий ожил, Быть может снова, любовь пришла?  И в час, когда над крутым утёсом, Струится звёздный, холодный свет. Я вспоминаю чёрные косы, Другие косы и силуэт!

----------


## Lampada

*Ирина Понаровская**Музыка любви*(Музыка: Алексей Мажуков - Слова: Анатолий Поперечный)  Музыка, и ты, и полночь, И в глазах - луна. Всплесками в ночи мир полон, Это тишина. Это час, когда ждут чуда Звёзды, города и люди. Между "нет" и "да" - что будет: Радость иль беда, Радость иль беда?! Ты - это музыка любви! Звучи во мне, во мне живи, Лови дыхание весны, В снегах подснежником звени! А тишина на то дана. Чтоб ты по мне была слышна. Как шелест трав, как шум листвы,  Музыка любви, Музыка любви, Музыка любви.  Музыка и ты - и в мире Вновь цветут сады. Весны и цветы не милы, Если смолкнешь ты. Только грянет час, как чудо! Музыка вдруг в нас разбудит Звёздный час любви. Он будет Музыкой для нас, Музыкой для нас! Ты - это музыка любви! Звучи во мне, во мне живи, Лови дыхание весны, В снегах подснежником звени! А тишина на то дана. Чтоб ты по мне была слышна. Как шелест трав, как шум листвы, Музыка любви, Музыка любви, Музыка любви.

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕСНЯ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ МОЯ*   Музыка Б. Мокроусова Слова Я. Хелемского  Паренек с московскою гитарою  И девчушка в мамином платке  Бродят дружной парою, неразлучной парою  От столичных улиц вдалеке.  Их любовью первой озаренные,  Ожили пустынные края.  Это вам, романтики, это вам, влюбленные,  Песня посвящается моя.  Все руками собственными создано, Пройдены нелегкие пути.  Под степными звездами, обжитыми звездами  Хорошо любимую найти.  Дружба, в испытаниях рожденная,  Никогда не рушится, друзья.  Это вам, романтики, это вам, влюбленные,  Песня посвящается моя.   Новоселам, ставшим старожилами,  Хорошо мечтается вдвоем.  Юность беспокойная, юность быстрокрылая  Шепчется о будущем своем.  Бродит пара полночью бессонною  Вдоль степного, тихого ручья.  Это вам, романтики, это вам, влюбленные,  Песня посвящается моя.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 20, 2014 -* MrSapadlo _аудио- «Ле́йся, пе́сня» — советский вокально-инструментальный ансамбль, существовавший с 1974 по 1985 год 
видео- «Доживём до понеде́льника» — советский художественный фильм, снятый в 1968 году
Ольга Остроумова (дебют в кино) — Рита Черкасова, ученица
Валерий Зубарев — Генка Шестопал, ученик_      *Так хотел тебя увидеть и опять не повезло*    До чего ж я невезучий, до чего ж я невезучий Так хотел тебя увидеть и опять не повезло Чем себя напрасно мучить, я влюблюсь в другую лучше Вот увидишь, вот увидишь я влюблюсь тебе назло  Словно плыл рекой широкой, словно плыл рекой широкой И на самой середине унесла вода весло От надежды мало проку. До чего ж мне одиноко Вот увидишь, вот увидишь, я влюблюсь тебе назло  Вот увидишь, вот увидишь, вот увидишь Я влюблюсь тебе назло Вот увидишь, вот увидишь, вот увидишь Я влюблюсь тебе назло  Ты другой уже не станешь, ты другой уже не станешь Убедить хочу я сердце в том что всё давно прошло Только сердце не обманешь даже если повторяешь Вот увидишь, вот увидишь я влюблюсь тебе назло... 
______________________________

----------


## Lampada

*Евгения Мирошниченко  
Сентиментальный вальс*

----------


## Lampada

Благодарю, не надо (Б.Фомин - Н.Коваль)  *Галина Алексеевна Карева*

----------


## Lampada

*Галина Карева 
 Ночь светла*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 30, 2014 - Наташа Паюнен 
Песня из к/ф "Акванавты" (1979г)
Поёт Наташа Паюнен
Композитор - Крылатов Е.
 Автор текста - Вознесенский И 
В видео использованы фрагменты из к/ф "Долгая дорога в дюнах"     *Пообещайте мне любовь*  
Пообещайте мне любовь, пусть безответную.
 Узнаю в облике любом по всем приметам я,
 Пойду покорно наугад, куда поманите
 И не сверну с пути назад, когда обманите. 
 Пообещайте мне любовь, хоть на мгновение,
 Хочу изведать эту боль как откровение.
 Я за собой сожгу мосты, не зная жалости,
 И всё прощу, но только ты /люби, пожалуйста, люби! -3р. 
 Пообещайте мне любовь, такую нежную.
 И мир для нас родится вновь, маня надеждою,
 Чтоб разлилась живой водой и песней грустною,
 Любовь не может быть другой, я это чувствую... 
 Пообещайте мне любовь, хоть на мгновение,
 Хочу изведать эту боль как откровение.
 Я за собой сожгу мосты, не зная жалости,
 И всё прощу, но только ты ... люби! 
Пообещайте мне любовь, такую вечную, 
Что будет длиться вновь и вновь до бесконечности, 
Пусть не сорвутся никогда слова отчаянья, 
Коль не минует нас беда, пообещайте мне. 
Пообещайте мне любовь, хоть на мгновение, 
Хочу изведать эту боль, как откровение, 
Я за собой сожгу мосты, не зная жалости, 
И все прощу, но только ты 
Люби, пожалуйста, люби, 
Люби, пожалуйста, люби, 
Люби, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lampada

*ВИА Ялла  
Без любимых глаз..*   Фаррух Закиров,  Елена Циплакова в фильме "Адам и Ева"   Хотел я быть подобен зною, Хотел, чтоб ты была со мною, В пьянящем взоре увидеть море, Растаяв в небе любимых глаз. В пьянящем взоре увидеть море, Растаяв в небе любимых глаз.  Хотел мечтать и быть счастливым, Хотел любить и быть любимым, Ловить мгновенья, восторг, смятенье И восхищенье любимых глаз. Ловить мгновенья, восторг, смятенье И восхищенье любимых глаз.  Хотел свой путь пройти с тобою, Хотел тебя назвать судьбою, Ведь в мире этом, в грехи одетом, Нельзя без света любимых глаз. Ведь в мире этом, в грехи одетом, Нельзя без света любимых глаз.  Ведь в мире этом, в грехи одетом, Нельзя без света любимых глаз!  Растаять в небе любимых глаз..

----------


## Lampada

*Мы про кино вам скажем кратко*музыка-Евгений Крылатов, 
поёт-Екатерина Семенова песня из к/ф "Акселератка"   Мы про кино вам скажем кратко, В сюжете нужен поворот, Когда душа уходит в пятки, И сердце выскочит вот-вот. И детективные истории, Смотреть мы будем вновь и вновь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь.  Ах, детективы, детективы, Они тогда волнуют кровь, Когда в них смешаны красиво - Погони, юмор и любовь. И детективные истории, Смотреть мы будем вновь и вновь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь.  Должны кончаться детективы, Так чтоб пожить душа могла, И наконец, вздохнуть счастливо, Туда вернуться, где была. И детективные истории, Смотреть мы будем вновь и вновь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь, Особенно которые ещё и про любовь.

----------


## Lampada

*Mама, я ни капли не пьяна*  *Любовь Успенская*     Мама, ради бога, я ни капли не пьяна И не одинока и не просто влюблена Пропадаю я Пропадаю я  Мама, вытри слезы, а иначе быть беде Глупые вопросы - что я делаю и где Пропадаю я Ночами пропадаю я  На него, на него я смотрю и понимаю - пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Ничего, ничего, ничего о нем не зная пропадаю я (пропадаю я) За него, за него все отдам и потеряю, пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Без него, без него, без него судьба другая - не моя  Как бы я хотела на гитаре взять аккорд Раньше песни пела, а теперь попутал черт Пропадаю я Пропадаю я  Мне заплакать впору, только светится лицо Катится под гору старой жизни колесо Пропадаю я Смеюсь и пропадаю я  На него, на него я смотрю и понимаю - пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Ничего, ничего, ничего о нем не зная пропадаю я (пропадаю я) За него, за него все отдам и потеряю, пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Без него, без него, без него судьба другая - не моя  На него, на него я смотрю и понимаю - пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Ничего, ничего, ничего о нем не зная пропадаю я (пропадаю я) За него, за него все отдам и потеряю, пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Без него, без него, без него судьба другая - не моя  За него, за него все отдам и потеряю, пропадаю я (пропадаю я) Без него, без него, без него судьба другая - не моя

----------


## Lampada

*«Любовь не гаснет первая»  
- Ухналев Олег*   В сиреневых сумерках летят снежинки белые,
И в парке заброшена печальная скамья.
В судьбе моей и в памяти любовь не гаснет первая,
Любовь моя далёкая зовёт меня, хранит меня.
В судьбе моей и в памяти любовь не гаснет первая,
Любовь моя далёкая зовёт меня, хранит меня. 
Любовь не забудется и никогда не кончится,
Не гаснет в душе моей, как искорка огня.
Летят ветра метельные, никак не успокоятся.
Любовь моя далёкая зовёт меня, хранит меня. 
В сиреневых сумерках летят снежинки чистые,
Обиды и горести людские хороня.
Давнишняя любовь моя останется единственной,
Любовь моя далёкая зовёт меня, хранит меня.
Давнишняя любовь моя останется единственной,
Любовь моя далёкая зовёт меня, хранит меня.

----------


## Lampada

*   
Олег Ухналёв* *РАВНОДУШИЕ*Меня к другим ты ревновала
И даже плакала не раз.
Так почему ж со мной ты стала
Такой спокойною сейчас?
Уже ты можешь даже это -
Ты можешь быть со мной добра.
Какая страшная примета.
Ходи один хоть до утра. 
Брожу один порой ночною,
      Дышу тревожной тишиною.
       За то, что ты добра со мною,
        За то, что ты добра со мною,
         За то, что ты добра со мною,
         Кого же мне, кого же мне благодарить? 
Меня встречаешь молчаливо,
За опозданье не виня.
Уж лучше б ты несправедливо
Вдруг отвернулась от меня.
Был пред тобой за все в ответе,
Теперь мне все прощаешь ты,
Нет ничего страшней на свете,
Чем равнодушье доброты. 
Брожу один порой ночною,
          Дышу тревожной тишиною.
          За то, что ты добра со мною,
           За то, что ты добра со мною,
           За то, что ты добра со мною,
           Кого же мне, кого же мне теперь винить?

----------


## Lampada

песня: "ДАВНО НЕ БЫВАЛ Я В ДОНБАССЕ"  музыка: Никиты БОГОСЛОВСКОГО  слова: Николая ДОРИЗО  исполняет: *Олег Ухналёв*    Давно не бывал я в Донбассе,  Тянуло в родные края,  Туда, где доныне осталась в запасе  Шахтёрская юность моя.   Осталась она неизменной,  Хотя от меня вдалеке.  Там девочка Галя живёт непременно  В рабочем своём городке.  В далёком живёт городке.   Отчаянно Галя красива,  Заметишь её за версту.  Бывалые парни глядят боязливо  На гордую ту красоту.   С тех пор хоть немало я прожил,  Душа красоте той верна.  В другую влюбился за то, что похожа Глазами на Галю она.  Похожа на Галю она.   И вот наконец я в Донбассе,  Вот беленький домик её...  Седая хозяйка на чистой террасе  Спокойно стирает бельё.   Стою я в сторонке безмолвно,  Душа замирает в груди.  Прости меня, Галя, Галина Петровна, Не знаю за что, но прости.  Не знаю за что, но прости.   Прости за жестокую память  О прежних косичках твоих,  За то, что мужчины бывают с годами  Моложе ровесниц своих.   Прости за те лунные ночи,  За то, что не в этом краю  Искал и нашел я похожую очень  На гордую юность мою  На давнюю юность твою.

----------


## Lampada

*«Звёздочка моя ясная»*Песни у людей разные,
А моя одна на века.
Звездочка моя ясная,
Как ты от меня далека.
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
Облако тебя трогает,
Хочет от меня закрыть. 
Чистая моя, строгая,
Как же я хочу рядом быть.
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
Знаю, для тебя я не бог,
Крылья, говорят, не те.
Мне нельзя к тебе на небо
А-а-а прилететь. 
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
А не то, что жить на земле.
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
А не то, что жить на земле.

----------


## Lampada

*Самая лучшая женщина!*ВСЕ ТО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ, И ВСЕ, ЧТО БЫЛО, ТЫ ВДРУГ ОДНИМ СКАЗАЛА ВЗГЛЯДОМ. ТЫ - ТА, КОГО МЕЧТАЛ Я ВСТРЕТИТЬ ВСЕ ЭТИ ГОДЫ НАПРОЛЕТ.  БЫТЬ МОЖЕТ, ТЕНЬЮ БЫСТРОКРЫЛОЙ ТЫ ПРОЛЕТАЛА ГДЕ-ТО РЯДОМ... КАК МОГ ТЕБЯ Я НЕ ЗАМЕТИТЬ И НЕ ЗАМЕДЛИТЬ СВОЙ ПОЛЕТ?!  ПРИПЕВ:  САМАЯ ЛУЧШАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА, ГОРДАЯ И СУМАСШЕДШАЯ, НЕЖНАЯ И НЕВЕЗУЧАЯ, ЖЕНЩИНА САМАЯ ЛУЧШАЯ, ЧТО ЖЕ СО МНОЮ ТЫ СДЕЛАЛА, ГРУСТНАЯ И НЕСМЕЛАЯ, СЧАСТЬЕ МОЕ ДОЛГОЖДАННОЕ, ЖЕНЩИНА ЛУЧШАЯ САМАЯ?!  С ТВОЕЙ ДУШИ ПЕЧАТЬ РАЗЛУКИ СОРВУ БОЛЬНУЮ, ЛЕДЯНУЮ... СЛОВА ПРИХОДЯТ НИОТКУДА И ПРЕВРАЩАЮТСЯ В НИЧТО...  И Я ТВОИ ЦЕЛУЮ РУКИ, И Я ГЛАЗА ТВОИ ЦЕЛУЮ, ЗА ЧТО МНЕ, БОЖЕ, ЭТО ЧУДО, СКАЖИ МНЕ, ГОСПОДИ, ЗА ЧТО?!  ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Галина КАРЕВА* *УГОЛОК*
Музыка С. Штеймана
Слова В. Мазуркевича 
Дышала ночь восторгом сладострастья...
Неясных дум и трепета полна,
Я вас ждала с безумной жаждой счастья,
Я вас ждала и млела у окна...
Наш уголок я убрала цветами,
К вам одному неслись мечты мои,
Мгновенья мне казалися часами,
Я вас ждала, но вы… вы все не шли. 
В окно вливался аромат сирени,
В лучах луны дремал заглохший сад,
Дрожа, мерцали трепетные тени,
С надеждой вдаль я устремляла взгляд;
Меня томил горячий воздух ночи,
Она меня, как поцелуй ваш, жгла,
Я не могла сомкнуть в волненье очи, -
Вы все не шли... А я вас так ждала. 
Мне эта ночь навеяла сомненье…
И, вся в слезах, задумалася я.
И вот скажу теперь без сожаленья:
«Я не для вас, а вы - не для меня!»
Любовь сильна не страстью поцелуя!
Другой любви вы дать мне не могли…
О, как же вас теперь благодарю я
За то, что вы на зов мой не пришли!

----------


## Lampada

*Галина КАРЕВА*    *Не пробуждай воспоминаний**(слова: Н.Н. – музыка: Петр Булахов)* 
Не пробуждай воспоминаний
Минувших дней, минувших дней, -
Не возродить былых желаний
В душе моей, в душе моей. 
И на меня свой взор опасный
Не устремляй, не устремляй;
Мечтой любви, мечтой прекрасной
Не увлекай, не увлекай! 
Однажды счастье в жизни этой
Вкушаем мы, вкушаем мы,
Святым огнем любви согреты,
Оживлены, оживлены. 
Но кто её огонь священный
Мог погасить, мог погасить,
Тому уж жизни незабвенной
Не возвратить, не возвратить!

----------


## Lampada

*Галина КАРЕВА  * *Я ехала домой, душа была полна...**(слова и музыка: Мария Пуаре)* 
Я ехала домой, душа была полна
Неясным для самой, каким-то новым счастьем.
Казалось мне, что все с таким участьем,
С такою ласкою глядели на меня. 
Я ехала домой… Двурогая луна
Смотрела в окна скучного вагона.
Далёкий благовест заутреннего звона
Пел в воздухе, как нежная струна… 
Раскинув розовый вуаль,
Красавица заря лениво просыпалась,
И ласточка, стремясь куда-то в даль,
В прозрачном воздухе купалась. 
Я ехала домой, я думала о Вас,
Тревожно мысль моя и путалась, и рвалась.
Дремота сладкая моих коснулась глаз.
О, если б никогда я вновь не просыпалась…

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L0aFtQVaeo  - * Майя Кристалинская*       *Виль Окунь*    *Волны* 
Музыка* Г. Портнова,* слова* К. Рыжова*  
Зачем я с вами в этот вечер?
Зачем кружится голова?
Зачем все чаще наши встречи?
Ведь это море шепчет
Изменчивой волной
Любви слова.
Но все, что нам подарит море,
Перечеркнет прощанья час.
И потекут года,
И больше никогда
Я не увижу вас. _
Припев:_
Волны,
Катятся волны,
Бьются в кромку земли.
Как наша любовь, эти волны
Полынной горечью полны.
Их жажду счастливыми быть
Не утолить, не утолить! 
На двух краях разлуки долгой
Друг другу станем мы судьбой, 
И вновь ворвутся в сердце волны,
Ворвется ветер вольный,
Призывно зашумит
Морской прибой.
Но не ищите больше встречи,
Не собирайтесь в дальний путь -
Нельзя вернуть волну,
Нельзя вернуть весну,
Любовь нельзя вернуть. _
Припев._ 
Зачем я с вами в этот вечер?
Зачем кружится голова?
Зачем все чаще наши встречи?
Ведь это море шепчет
Изменчивой волной
Любви слова.
Но все, что нам подарит море,
Перечеркнет прощанья час.
И потекут года,
И больше никогда
Я не увижу вас.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Вадим Козин*  *Осень*  Осень, прозрачное утро,
Небо как будто в тумане.
Даль из тонов перламутра,
Солнце холодное, раннее. 
Где наша первая встреча -
Яркая, острая, тайная.
В тот летний памятный вечер
Милая, словно случайная. 
Не уходи! - тебя я умоляю,
Слова любви сто крат я повторю.
Пусть осень у дверей, я это твёрдо знаю.
Но всё ж не уходи, - тебе я говорю. 
Наш уголок нам никогда не тесен,
Когда ты в нём, то в нём цветёт весна.
Не уходи, ещё не спето столько песен,
Ещё звенит в гитаре каждая струна.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Геннадий Белов   _ «Первая любовь» на стихи Л. Кретова, муз. А. Мажукова. 
В вальсе листопада
Золотится осень...
Девушке и парню
Вместе — тридцать восемь...
Звезд круговорот
Замер в лунном свете,
А любовь идет
Тихо по планете. 
Разве вы не так бродили?
Разве вы не так любили?
Берегите, не спугните
Первую любовь, первую любовь! 
Не шепчи, валежник
У каемки сада, —
Даже самых нежных
Слов не трать, не надо.
Потерпи, не пой.
Непоседа ветер,
Пусть идет любовь
В обнимку по планете! 
Поздно или рано
Заискрится проседь...
Утром златотканым
Повторится осень...
Годы, не студите
Их сердечных весен,
Пусть им даже будет
Трижды тридцать восемь!_

----------


## Lampada

Поёт* Валентина Левко*  *Воспоминание.*  Н. Иллютович - О. Фадеева.  Когда одна я тихим вечером сижу, Пластинку старую я часто завожу, Слышна мелодия едва, И различить нельзя слова, Но эта песенка в душе моей жива....  Под эту музыку, при лунном свете, В толпе танцующих кружились мы, скользя, И прошептал ты мне под звуки эти, Что полюбил меня ты навсегда.  В листве цвет месяца кружился и дрожал, Шумел в аллеях многоцветный карнавал, Но не сводил с меня ты глаз. И только месяц видел нас, Когда меня ты первый раз поцеловал.  Под эту музыку, при лунном свете, В толпе танцующих кружились мы, скользя, И стало ясно мне под звуки эти, Что без тебя, мой друг, мне жить нельзя.  Пластинку с песенкой знакомой и простой В те дни далекие купили мы с тобой. Слышна мелодия едва, и раличить нельзя слова, Но любовь наша по-прежнему жива...  И вновь под музыку, при лунном свете, В толпе танцующем кружились мы, скользя. И стало ясно мне под звуки эти, Что без тебя, мой друг, мне жить нельзя.

----------


## Lampada

*   
Поёт Валентина Левко    Не брани меня, родная* _(слова: Алексей Разоренов 
 музыка: Александр Дюбюк)  _ Не брани меня, родная,
Что я так его люблю,
Скучно, скучно, дорогая,
Жить одной мне без него.
Я не знаю, что такое
Вдруг случилося со мной:
Что-то рвётся ретивое
И терзаюсь я тоской. 
Всё оно во мне заныло,
Вся горю я, как в огне.
Всё не мило, всё постыло,
И страдаю я по нём.
В ясный день и тёмны ночи,
И во сне и наяву
Слёзы мне туманят очи,
Всё летела б я к нему. 
Мне не нужны все наряды,
Ленты, камни и парчи.
Кудри молодца и взгляды
Сердце бедное зажгли.
Сжалься, сжалься же, родная,
Перестань меня бранить.
Знать, судьба моя такая,
Что должна его любить.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Валентина Левко*   *Ночь светла*_(слова: Л.Г. и М.Языков 
 музыка: Николай Шишкин)_Ночь светла, над рекой тихо светит луна,
И блестит серебром голубая волна.
Темный лес… Там в тиши изумрудных ветвей
Звонких песен своих не поёт соловей. 
Под луной расцвели голубые цветы,
Они в сердце моем пробуждают мечты.
К тебе в грезах лечу, твоё имя твержу,
В эту ночь о тебе, милый друг, всё грущу. 
Милый друг, нежный друг, я, как прежде любя,
В эту ночь при луне вспоминаю тебя.
В эту ночь при луне на чужой стороне,
Милый друг, нежный друг, вспоминай обо мне. 
В эту ночь при луне, на чужой стороне,
Милый друг, нежный друг, вспоминай обо мне!

----------


## Lampada

*Отойди, не гляди*Слова Александра Бешенцова  Отойди, не гляди,  Скройся с глаз ты моих;  Сердце ноет в груди,  Нету сил никаких,  Отойди, отойди!   Мне блаженства с тобой  Не дадут, не дадут;  А тебя с красотой  Продадут, продадут.  Отойди, отойди!   Для меня ли твоя  Красота - посуди.  Денег нет у меня,  Один крест на груди.  Отойди, отойди!   Иль играть хочешь ты  Моей львиной душой  И всю мощь красоты  Испытать надо мной?  Отойди, отойди!   Нет! с ума я сойду,  Обожая тебя,  Не ручаюсь, убью  И тебя, и себя,  Отойди, отойди!   <1858>

----------


## Lampada

Поёт* Валентина Левко 
Антон Дельвиг  * Музыка* М. Яковлев*  *Элегия*  
Когда, душа, просилась ты
   Погибнуть иль любить,
Когда желанья и мечты
   К тебе теснились жить,
Когда еще я не пил слез
   Из чаши бытия,-
Зачем тогда, в венке из роз,
   К теням не отбыл я! 
Зачем вы начертались так
   На памяти моей,
Единый молодости знак,
   Вы, песни прошлых дней!
Я горько долы и леса
   И милый взгляд забыл,-
Зачем же ваши голоса
   Мне слух мой сохранил! 
Не возвратите счастья мне,
   Хоть дышит в вас оно!
С ним в промелькнувшей старине
   Простился я давно.
Не нарушайте ж, я молю,
   Вы сна души моей
И слова страшного "люблю"
   Не повторяйте ей! 
1821 или 1822

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Валентина Левко * Музыка - А. Шишкин   *М. Лермонтов*  *Нет, не тебя так пылко я люблю,*
Не для меня красы твоей блистанье:
Люблю в тебе я прошлое страданье
И молодость погибшую мою. 
Когда порой я на тебя смотрю,
В твои глаза вникая долгим взором:
Таинственным я занят разговором,
Но не с тобой я сердцем говорю. 
Я говорю с подругой юных дней;
В твоих чертах ищу черты другие;
В устах живых уста давно немые,
В глазах огонь угаснувших очей.

----------


## Lampada

*Валентина Левко  * *КАК НА СВЕТЕ БЕЗ ЛЮБВИ ПРОЖИТЬ*  *слова Н. Доризо, музыка М. Фрадкина*  
На тот большак, на перекресток,
Уже не надо больше мне спешить.
Жить без любви, быть может, просто,
Но как на свете без любви прожить? 
Пускай любовь сто раз обманет,
Пускай не стоит ею дорожить.
Пускай она  печалью станет,
Но как на свете без любви прожить? 
Не надо мне, не надо было
Любви навстречу столько лет спешить.
Я б никогда не полюбила,
Но как на свете без любви прожить?

----------


## Lampada

*Валентина Левко  ТРОЙКА*Музыка Павла Булахова
Слова Петра Вяземского 
Тройка мчится, тройка скачет,
Вьётся пыль из-под копыт,
Колокольчик, заливаясь,
Упоительно звенит.
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Ах, едет к любушке своей,
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Едет к любушке своей! 
Кто сей путник запоздалый
Путь куда лежит ему?
Видно, он с большой охотой
Мчится к дому своему.
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Ах, едет к любушке своей,
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Едет к любушке своей. 
Вот село уж показалось…
Ямщик песню затянул,
Песню звонку, родную,
Про зазнобушку свою.
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Ах, едет к любушке своей,
Едет, едет, едет к ней,
Едет к любушке своей. 
Динь, динь, динь… и тройка стала,
Ямщик спрыгнул с облучка,
Красна девка подбежала
И целует ямщика!
Вот приехал прямо к ней,
Прямо к любушке своей,
Вот приехал прямо к ней,
Прямо к милушке своей.

----------


## Lampada

*Светлана Резанова*        *Вы мне нравитесь*            Вам встречаться со мной ни к чему,
Слишком грустные эти свиданья.
А меня, не пойму, почему,
К вам по-прежнему тянет и тянет.
Ждать, что чудо свершится,— смешно,
Только к вам все равно я направлюсь...
Что поделаешь — так суждено:
Вы мне нравитесь, я вам не нравлюсь. 
Я с друзьями согласна вполне:
Вероятно, бывают красивей.
Но назвать было б некого мне,
Если б, кто же красивей, спросили.
И стараюсь не думать о вас,
И от грусти никак не избавлюсь...
Вам, наверно, спокойней сейчас:
Вы мне нравитесь, я вам не нравлюсь. 
Ничего не прошу объяснить,
Все и так, к сожалению, ясно.
Оказалась непрочною нить,
Загорелась звезда и погасла.
Через год или несколько лет
С этим чувством я, может быть, справлюсь...
А пока бесконечный сюжет:
Вы мне нравитесь, я вам не нравлюсь.

----------


## Lampada

Ямщик, не гони лошадей...

----------


## Lampada

*Ах ты, ноченька...*

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Гнатюк  
Серенада*Песнь моя летит с мольбою
Тихо в час ночной.
В рощу легкою стопою
Ты приди, друг мой.
При луне шумят уныло
Листья в поздний час,
И никто, о друг мой милый,
Не услышит нас.
Слышишь, в роще зазвучали
Песни соловья,
Звуки их полны печали,
Молят за меня.
В них понятно все томленье,
Вся тоска любви,
И наводят умиленье
На душу они.
Дай же доступ их призванью
Ты душе своей
И на тайное свиданье
Ты приди скорей! 
Cтихотворение Николая Огарева

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Гнатюк  
Вздохнёшь ли ты...*   Музыка - А. Варламов, слова - Г. Головачёв.    Вздохнешь ли ты, когда любви священной
Коснется звук до слуха твоего?
И этот звук, тобою вдохновенный,
Поймешь ли ты, оценишь ли его?
Вздохнешь ли ты, вздохнешь ли ты? 
Вздохнешь ли ты, когда в стране далекой
Умрет певец, восторженный тобой.
И чуждый всем, безмолвный, одинокий,
Он призовет прелестный образ твой?
Вздохнешь ли ты? 
Вздохнешь ли ты, когда воспоминанье
О нем к тебе слетит когда-нибудь?
Почтишь ли ты слезой его страданье,
Главой склоняясь на трепетную грудь?
Вздохнешь ли ты, вздохнешь ли ты?

----------


## Lampada

*Георг Отс  
Я помню вальса звук прелестный*Я помню вальса звук прелестный
Весенней ночью в поздний час.
Его пел голос неизвестный,
И песня чудная лилась.
Да, то был вальс старинный, томный,
Да, то был дивный вальс. 
Теперь зима, и те же ели
Покрыты сумраком стоят.
А под окном шумят метели
И звуки вальса не звучат.
Где ж этот вальс старинный, томный?
Где ж этот дивный вальс?  *...*

----------


## Lampada

Яков НАУМЕНКО  
 Хризантемы

----------


## Lampada

Вадим Дубовский

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова*    *Вам не понять моей печали*_(слова неизвестного автора – музыка:_* Александр Гурилев)* 
Вам не понять моей печали,
Когда, растерзаны тоской,
Надолго вдаль не провожали
Того, кто властвует душой!
Того, кто властвует душой!  _Припев:_ Вам не понять, вам не понять,             
Вам не понять моей печали! 
Вам не понять моей печали,
Когда в очах, вам дорогих,
Холодности вы не читали,
Презренья не видали в них.  _Припев_ 
Вам не понять моей печали,
Когда трепещущей рукой,
В порывах гнева, не сжигали
Письма подруги молодой.
Вам не понять моей печали!  _Припев_ 
Вам не понять моей печали,
Когда вы ревности вулкан
В своей груди не ощущали
И не тревожил вас обман.
Вам не понять моей печали!  _Припев_

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова*    
Афанасий Фет *На заре ты ее не буди,* 
На заре она сладко так спит; 
Утро дышит у ней на груди, 
Ярко пышет на ямках ланит. 
И подушка ее горяча, 
И горяч утомительный сон, 
И, чернеясь, бегут на плеча 
Косы лентой с обеих сторон. 
А вчера у окна ввечеру 
Долго-долго сидела она 
И следила по тучам игру, 
Что, скользя, затевала луна. 
И чем ярче играла луна, 
И чем громче свистал соловей, 
Всё бледней становилась она, 
Сердце билось больней и больней. 
Оттого-то на юной груди, 
На ланитах так утро горит. 
Не буди ж ты ее, не буди... 
На заре она сладко так спит!  _<1842>_

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара ТАУБЭ - Воспоминание*

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Новиков.*  
Стихи *Марины Цветаевой*    
Наши души, не правда ль, еще не привыкли к разлуке?
Все друг друга зовут трепетанием блещущих крыл!
Кто-то высший развел эти нежно-сплетенные руки,
Но о помнящих душах забыл. 
Каждый вечер, зажженный по воле волшебницы кроткой,
Каждый вечер, когда над горами и в сердце туман,
К незабывшей душе неуверенно-робкой походкой
Приближается прежний обман. 
Словно ветер, что беглым порывом минувшее будит
Ты из блещущих строчек опять улыбаешься мне.
Всe позволено, всe! Нас дневная тоска не осудит:
Ты из сна, я во сне... 
Кто-то высший нас предал неназванно-сладостной муки!
(Будет много блужданий-скитаний средь снега и тьмы!)
Кто-то высший развел эти нежно-сплетенные руки...
Не ответственны мы!   *****   И другу на руку легло Крылатки тонкое крыло. Что я поистине крылата, Ты понял, спутник по беде! Но, ах, не справиться тебе С моею нежностью проклятой!  И, благодарный за тепло, Целуешь тонкое крыло.  А ветер гасит огоньки И треплет пестрые палатки, А ветер от твоей руки Отводит крылышко крылатки... И дышит: душу не губи! Крылатых женщин не люби!  21 сентября 1916

----------


## Lampada

*Поёт Александр Ведерников**К МОЛЛИ*  
Музыка Михаила Глинки
Слова Нестора Кукольника 
Не требуй песен от певца, 
Когда житейские волненья 
Замкнули вещие уста 
Для радости и вдохновенья,  
И если чувства мирный сон 
Нарушишь страстию великой, - 
Не пенье, нет! Раздастся стон, 
Иль женский плач, иль хохот дикий.  
Но если, гордость затая, 
Певца живым участьем встретишь, 
И хоть притворно, хоть шутя, 
Надеждой жизнь его осветишь,  
Ярче молний, жарче пламени, 
Бурным потоком польются слова; 
Песни звонкие, песни громкие, 
Грома сильней, огласят небеса.  
<1840>, слова
1840, музыка

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Лейферкус  НЕ ИСКУШАЙ МЕНЯ БЕЗ НУЖДЫ * слова Е. Баратынского, музыка М. Глинки  
Не искушай меня без нужды
Возвратом нежности твоей;
Разочарованному чужды
Все обольщенья прежних дней! 
Уж я не верю увереньям,
Уж я не верую В любовь
И не могу предаться вновь
Раз изменившим сновиденьям! 
Слепой тоски моей не множь,
Не заводи о прежнем слова
И, друг заботливый, больного
В его дремоте не тревожь! 
Я сплю, мне сладко усыпленье;
Забудь бывалые мечты:
В душе моей одно волненье,
А не любовь пробудишь ты.

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга ВОРОНЕЦ - 
 А где мне взять такую песню...*Стихи Маргариты АГАШИНОЙ
Музыка Григория ПОНОМАРЕНКО 
***
А где мне взять такую песню -
и о любви, и о судьбе,
да чтоб никто не догадался,
что эта песня - о тебе? 
Чтоб песня по свету летела,
кого-то за сердце брала,
кого-то в рощу заманила,
кого-то в поле увела. 
Чтобы у клуба заводского
и у далёкого села,
от этой песни замирая,
девчонка милого ждала. 
И чтобы он её дождался,
прижался к трепетным плечам...
Да чтоб никто не догадался,
о чём я плачу по ночам. 
1967

----------


## Lampada

*Георгий Нэлепп  
Свидание*

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Штоколов  
Чёрные глаза*

----------


## Lampada

*Галина Карева  
Уйди, совсем уйди...*

----------


## Lampada

*Поёт Константин Плужников  
Татьяна* 
Встретились мы в баре ресторана,
Как мне знакомы твои черты.
Помнишь ли меня, моя Татьяна?
Мою любовь, наши прежние мечты? 
Вижу губ накрашенных страданье,
В глазах твоих молчанье пустоты.
Где же, где, скажи, моя Татьяна,
Моя любовь, наши прежние мечты? 
Татьяна, помнишь дни золотые?
Кусты сирени и луну в тиши аллей?
Татьяна, помнишь грезы былые?
Тебя любил я, не вернуть нам юных дней. 
Упали косы душистые, густые,
Свою головку ты склонила мне на грудь.
Татьяна, помнишь дни золотые?
Весны прошедшей мы не в силах вернуть.

----------


## Lampada

*Джемма ХАЛИД - Ночь светла*

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара Синявская  
 Дым* 
Мы встретились с тобой ночью голубой, 
И окутал нас облаком своим яблонь нежный дым. 
Дым, все скрывает дым 
Счастьем молодым, вся душа полна 
Дымкой золотой призрачного сна.  
Жизнь прошла, и нет в душе тепла, 
Любви отзвучал напев.
Яблонь цвет замёл твой лёгкий след, 
С ветвей давно слетев.  
Дым, всё скрывает дым, 
Я одна в саду, где крылом седым 
Всё окутал кругом скорби горький дым.  
Жизнь прошла, и нет в душе тепла, 
Любви отзвучал напев. 
Яблонь цвет замёл твой лёгкий след, 
С ветвей давно слетев.  
Дым, все скрывает дым, 
Я одна в саду, где крылом седым 
Всё окутал кругом светлой грусти дым.

----------


## Lampada

*Георгий Виноградов  
Люблю*   Автор текста:  Венгерский Н. 
Композитор:  Розенфельд Е. 
Вдыхая розы аромат,
Тенистый вспоминаю сад,
И слово нежное "люблю",
Что вы сказали мне тогда. 
Зажгли вы вдруг во мне любовь,
Ушли и не вернулись вновь,
Но слово нежное "люблю"
Я не забуду никогда. 
Моя любовь - не струйка дыма,
Что тает вдруг в сиянье дня.
А вы прошли с улыбкой мимо
И не заметили меня. 
Вам возвращая ваш портрет,
Я о любви вас не молю,
В моём письме упрёка нет,
Я вас по-прежнему люблю. 
Моя любовь - не струйка дыма, Что тает вдруг в сиянье дня.
А вы прошли с улыбкой мимо
И не заметили меня. 
Вам возвращая ваш портрет,
Я о любви вас не молю,
В моём письме упрёка нет,
Я вас по-прежнему люблю.

----------


## Lampada

*Светлана КРЮЧКОВА - Мы выбираем, нас выбирают*   
Мы выбираем, нас выбирают.
Как это часто не совпадает!
Я за тобою следую тенью,
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью. 
Я привыкаю, я тебе рада.
Ты не узнаешь, да и не надо.
Ты не узнаешь и не поможешь:
Что не сложилось, вместе не сложишь. 
Мы выбираем, нас выбирают.
Как это часто не совпадает!
Я за тобою следую тенью,
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью. 
Кто ошибется, кто угадает?
Разное счастье нам выпадает.
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Черное - белым, белое - черным. 
Я привыкаю, я тебе рада.
Ты не узнаешь, да и не надо.
Ты не узнаешь и не поможешь:
Что не сложилось, вместе не сложишь. 
Счастье - такая трудная штука -
То дальнозорко, то близоруко.
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Черное - белым, белое - черным.

----------


## Lampada

_Дорогой длинною _ Поёт Анна Рекер

----------


## Lampada

** Исполняет* Валерий Агафонов  * КАПРИЗНАЯ, УПРЯМАЯ  Слова и музыка - *А. Кошевский (Кричевский)*  Капризная, упрямая, вы сотканы из роз.  Я старше вас, дитя мое, стыжусь своих я слез.  Капризная, упрямая, о, как я вас люблю!  Последняя весна моя, я об одном молю:  Уйдите, уйдите, уйдите!   Вы шепчете таинственно: «Мой юноша седой,  Вы у меня единственный, один лишь вы такой».  Но, сказкой околдованный, я сам себя бужу,  И, осенью окованный, дитя, я вам твержу:  «Не лгите, не лгите, не лгите!»  Вы ласточка весенняя средь мраморных колонн.  Моя вы песнь последняя, в ней слышен скорби стон.  Над сердцем правлю тризну я — вам радость жизнь дарит. Зачем я вам, капризная, к вам юноша спешит.  Летите, летите, летите!   Вы светлая, с лучистою улыбкой на устах.  И если правда чистая хранится в тех словах,  Отброшу все сомнения, прощу каприз я вам  И жизнь мою осеннюю как ладанку отдам, —  Возьмите, возьмите, возьмите!   _Слова и музыка написаны не позднее 1930 года. Текст воспроизведен с записи на грампластинке. Исполнение В. Агафонова (1982-1983 годы)._

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет* Валерий Агафонов*   *ТВОИ ГЛАЗА ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ * Музыка *Б. Фомина* Слова *К. Подревского *            A                                 D                   A
Так хочется хоть раз, в последний раз поверить,
       E7                  A         Hm            E7
Не все ли мне равно, что сбудется потом;
      Am                             A7                 Dm
Любви нельзя понять, любовь нельзя измерить,
        Dm6               Am         E7             Am
Ведь там, на дне души, как в омуте речном. 
                      E7                 Am
Припев: Пусть эта глубь бездонная,
                      A7              Dm
             Пусть эта даль туманная
                 G                  C
             Сегодня нитью тонкою
                   H7             E7
             Связала нас сама,
                 A7             Dm
             Твои глаза зеленые, 
                  G               C
             Твои слова обманные 
               Dm6           Am
             И эта песня звонкая 
                   E7             Am
             Свели меня с ума.
Проглянет солнца луч сквозь запертые ставни,
А все еще слегка кружится голова,
В ушах еще звучит наш разговор недавний,
Как струнный перебор, звучат твои слова. 
Припев. 
Не нужно ничего, ни поздних сожалений,
Покоя все равно мне больше не вернуть.
Так хочется хоть раз на несколько мгновений
В речную глубину без страха заглянуть. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Валерий Агафонов 
 "Ямщик, не гони лошадей"*

----------


## Lampada

*Валерий Агафонов*    *ОТОЙДИ, НЕ ГЛЯДИ…*  Слова *Александра Бешенцова*  Отойди, не гляди,  Скройся с глаз ты моих;  Сердце ноет в груди,  Нету сил никаких,  Отойди, отойди!   Мне блаженства с тобой  Не дадут, не дадут;  А тебя с красотой  Продадут, продадут.  Отойди, отойди!   Для меня ли твоя  Красота - посуди.  Денег нет у меня,  Один крест на груди.  Отойди, отойди!   Иль играть хочешь ты  Моей львиной душой  И всю мощь красоты  Испытать надо мной?  Отойди, отойди!   Нет! С ума я сойду,  Обожая тебя,  Не ручаюсь, убью  И тебя, и себя,  Отойди, отойди!   <1858>

----------


## Lampada

Иван Шмелёв    Мне бесконечно жаль... 
 Я понапрасну ждал тебя в тот вечер, дорогая,
  С тех пор узнал я, что чужая ты для меня,
  Мне бесконечно жаль своих несбывшихся мечтаний,
  И только боль воспоминаний гнетёт меня. 
  Хотелось счастья мне с тобой найти,
  Но очевидно нам не по пути,
  Мне бесконечно жаль своих несбывшихся мечтаний,
  И только боль воспоминаний гнетет меня. 
  Хотелось счастья мне с тобой найти,
  Но очевидно нам не по пути,
  Мне бесконечно жаль своих несбывшихся мечтаний,
  И только боль воспоминаний гнетёт меня.

----------


## Lampada

Георгий Виноградов - Я возвращаю ваш портрет  Музыка - Е. Розенфельда  Слова - Н. Венгерской   Вдыхая розы аромат,  Тенистый вспоминаю сад,  И слово нежное «люблю» ,  Что вы сказали мне тогда   Зажгли вы вдруг во мне любовь,  Ушли и не вернулись вновь,  Но слово нежное «люблю»  Я не забуду никогда   Моя любовь — не струйка дыма,  Что тает вдруг в сиянье дня.  А вы прошли с улыбкой мимо  И не заметили меня   Вам возвращая ваш портрет,  Я о любви вас не молю,  В моем письме упрека нет,  Я вас по-прежнему люблю   Моя любовь — не струйка дыма,  Что тает вдруг в сиянье дня.  А вы прошли с улыбкой мимо  И не заметили меня   Вам возвращая ваш портрет,  Я о любви вас не молю,  В моем письме упрека нет,  Я вас по-прежнему люблю

----------


## Lampada

В. Малежик - А. Костин  По-разному бывает, по-всякому случается, т*о* мы встречаемся, т*о* разлучаемся А годы убывают, а чувства убивают и... только боль не притупляется  Зима-зима, кругом снега, зима-зима запорошила дома Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла  Зима-зима, кругом снега, зима-зима запорошила дома Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла  По-разному бывает, по-всякому случается т*о* мне мечтается, а т*о* - скучается Друзья вдруг забывают, я их потом прощаю, ну, а прощения - прощаются  Зима-зима, кругом снега, зима-зима запорошила дома Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла  Зима-зима, кругом снега, зима-зима запорошила дома Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла  Зима-зима, кругом снега, зима-зима запорошила дома Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла  Одна зима мне подарила тебя, другая зима отняла ...

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/TeIJW_1Bd_4 
Сомнение» («Уймитесь, волнения страсти») (слова: Нестор Кукольник, музыка: Михаил Глинка) html[/url] 
Уймитесь, волнения страсти!
Засни, безнадежное сердце!
Я плачу, я стражду, -
Душа истомилась в разлуке;
Я стражду, я плачу, -
Не выплакать горя в слезах. 
Напрасно надежда
Мне счастье гадает,
Не верю, не верю
Обетам коварным!
Разлука уносит любовь. 
Как сон, неотступный и грозный,
Мне снится соперник счастливый.
И тайно и злобно
Кипящая ревность пылает!
И тайно и злобно
Оружия ищет рука. 
Напрасно измену
Мне ревность гадает,
Не верю, не верю
Коварным наветам.
Я счастлив, - ты снова моя. 
Минует печальное время, -
Мы снова обнимем друг друга,
И страстно и жарко
Забьется воскресшее сердце,
И страстно и жарко
С устами сольются уста.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/dh58x_7yA0A 
ДЕНЬ ЛИ ЦАРИТ, ТИШИНА ЛИ НОЧНАЯ… 
Слова Александра Апухтина 
День ли царит, тишина ли ночная,
В снах ли тревожных, в житейской борьбе,
Всюду со мной, мою жизнь наполняя,
Дума все та же, одна, роковая, -
Всё о тебе! 
С нею не страшен мне призрак былого,
Сердце воспрянуло, снова любя...
Вера, мечты, вдохновенное слово,
Всё, что в душе дорогого, святого, -
Всё от тебя! 
Будут ли дни мои ясны, унылы,
Скоро ли сгину я, жизнь загубя, -
Знаю одно: что до самой могилы
Помыслы, чувства, и песни, и силы
Всё для тебя! 
<1880> 
Романс П.И. Чайковского (1881)

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/03mSyPK_deQ 
СКАЖИ, О ЧЕМ В ТЕНИ ВЕТВЕЙ… 
Слова Владимира Соллогуба 
Скажи, о чем в тени ветвей,
Когда природа отдыхает,
Поет весенний соловей
И что он песней выражает? 
Скажи! Когда от жизненной тоски
Ты утомленный изнываешь
И злой печали вопреки
Хоть призрак счастья призываешь.
Что услаждает грудь твою?
Не те ли звуки неземные,
Когда услышишь ты впервые
Слова любви,
Слова любви? 
1830-е гг.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/4YceV6ZbCi8

----------

